# Why are furries so god damn crazy and perverted?



## Mentova (Feb 26, 2010)

Seriously. Sometimes it makes me feel bad to associate with most of you...


----------



## Bando (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm here, still less perverted than you :3


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 26, 2010)

I just play as one, cause the forums are to boring if you try and act normal.


----------



## Geek (Feb 26, 2010)

Normal sex is boring.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 26, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I just play as one, cause the forums are to boring if you try and act normal.


I know, I'm not as much as a freak as I make myself out to be. But there are many furries who don't act, and they actually are really fucked up.


----------



## Bando (Feb 26, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I just play as one, cause the forums are to boring if you try and act normal.



Truefax. But for me guns > sex. xP


----------



## lowkey (Feb 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Seriously. Sometimes it makes me feel bad to associate with most of you...



sounds like somebody needs a sympathy yiff.


----------



## darzoz (Feb 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Seriously. Sometimes it makes me feel bad to associate with most of you...


 I see HaK's (Errmm no idea how else to acronym your name) point... I agree. No idea..


----------



## Geek (Feb 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I know, I'm not as much as a freak as I make myself out to be. But there are many furries who don't act, and they actually are really fucked up.



Do not message me if you are someone who believes certain people are 'losers' or 'freaks' or 'sad'; if you even believe in such concepts, we won't get along so good.


----------



## lowkey (Feb 26, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Truefax. But for me* guns = sex*. xP



fxd


----------



## Mentova (Feb 26, 2010)

Geek said:


> Do not message me if you are someone who believes certain people are 'losers' or 'freaks' or 'sad'; if you even believe in such concepts, we won't get along so good.



I don't get it, there really are some people out there who are _really _fucking weird, you can't deny that.


----------



## Bando (Feb 26, 2010)

lowkey said:


> fxd



Like this piece of magic? 

http://www.pain4glory.com/images/CCM-T2-MID-BLOCK.JPG

Aldo, we tend to attract deviants. Say hello to weird sex!


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't get it, there really are some people out there who are _really _fucking weird, you can't deny that.



Just leave the geek alone, 
(he's one of them >.>)


----------



## Geek (Feb 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't get it, there really are some people out there who are _really _fucking weird, you can't deny that.



I disagree, you simply don't understand them. That's all.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 26, 2010)

It's, for the most part, a fetish based fandom, what do you expect?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 26, 2010)

Geek said:


> I disagree, you simply don't understand them. That's all.


Yup, it's true. If only I was so accepting that even serial dog rapists got respect from me...


----------



## darzoz (Feb 26, 2010)

SirRob said:


> It's, for the most part, a fetish based fandom, what do you expect?


 But I don't think it was origonaly intended to be fetish based >.<


----------



## lowkey (Feb 26, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Like this piece of magic?
> 
> http://www.pain4glory.com/images/CCM-T2-MID-BLOCK.JPG
> 
> Aldo, we tend to attract deviants. Say hello to weird sex!



or this


----------



## Geek (Feb 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yup, it's true. If only I was so accepting that even serial dog rapists got respect from me...



Freaks make the world spin, without them, life would be boring. We need freaks like Adam Smith, Adolf Hitler, Aeschylus, Alain De Botton, Albert Einstein, Albert Hofmann, Al Capone, Alfred the Great, Andy Kaufman, Aristotle, Arthur Schopenhauer, August Strindberg, Bartholomew Roberts, Benjamin Disraeli, Bret Hart, Bruce Lee, Carl Jung, Carl Sagan, Charles Chaplin, Charles Darwin, Charles Dickens, Charles Lutwidge Dodgson, Christopher Irvine, David Boaz, David Hume, David Ramsay Steele, Derran Brown, Dioxippus, Douglas Adams, Edward England, Edward Norton, Edward Teach, Elizabeth I, Epicurus, Eric Idle, France PreÃ¶eren, Francis Drake, Francis Galton, Frank Oz, Frank Shamrock, Friedrich Nietzsche, Fyodor Dostoevsky, Gene Wilder, George Bernard Shaw, George Gordon Byron, George Lucas, George St Pierre, Genghis Khan, Hans-Hermann Hoppe, Helio Gracie, Henry David Thoreau, Heraclitus of Ephesus, Homer, Ian Livingstone, Immanuel Kant, Jack Rackham, Jane Austin, Jason Reso, Jean-Jacques Rousseau, Jerry Juhl, Jervis Johnson, Jim Carey, Jim Henson, Johann Wolfgang Von Goethe, John Cleese, John Locke, Jonathan Swift, Joseph Campbell, Julius Caesar, Kurt Angle, Lao Tzu, Leigh Francis, Leonardo Da Vinci, Ludvig Von Mises, Marie-Henri Beyle, Marquis De Sade, Marlon Brando, Martin Heidegger, Matt Stone, Michael Palin, Michel De Montaigne, Michel Foucault, Mike Judge, Mike Myers, Mike Tyson, Murray Rothbard, Napoleon Bonaparte, Neil Turok, Nicholas Humphrey, Oscar Wilde, Paul Heyman, Paul Levesque, Paul McKenna, Pericles, Peter Molyneux, Peter Sellers, Publius Vergilius Maro, Pyotr Il'yich Tchaikovsky, Richard Feynman, Rickson Gracie, Randy Couture, Richard Dawkins, Richard Wagner, Robert Frost, Rowan Atkinson, Royce Gracie, Sacha Baron Cohen, Sam Harris, Samuel Clemens, Sean Gabb, Sigmund Freud, Simon Fuller, Socrates, Sophocles, SÂ¯ren Kierkegaard, Stan Lee, Stephen Hawking, Suleiman the Magnificent, Terence McKenna, Terry Gilliam, Terry Jones, Thomas Jefferson, Thucydides, Trey Parker, Victor J. Stenger, Voltairine de Cleyre, Walt Disney, Wassily Kandinsky, William Blake, William Dampier, William Shakespeare, Winston Churchill, Zeno of Citium.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 26, 2010)

Geek said:


> Freaks make the world spin, without them, life would be boring. We need freaks like Adam Smith, Adolf Hitler, Aeschylus, Alain De Botton, Albert Einstein, Albert Hofmann, Al Capone, Alfred the Great, Andy Kaufman, Aristotle, Arthur Schopenhauer, August Strindberg, Bartholomew Roberts, Benjamin Disraeli, Bret Hart, Bruce Lee, Carl Jung, Carl Sagan, Charles Chaplin, Charles Darwin, Charles Dickens, Charles Lutwidge Dodgson, Christopher Irvine, David Boaz, David Hume, David Ramsay Steele, Derran Brown, Dioxippus, Douglas Adams, Edward England, Edward Norton, Edward Teach, Elizabeth I, Epicurus, Eric Idle, France PreÃ¶eren, Francis Drake, Francis Galton, Frank Oz, Frank Shamrock, Friedrich Nietzsche, Fyodor Dostoevsky, Gene Wilder, George Bernard Shaw, George Gordon Byron, George Lucas, George St Pierre, Genghis Khan, Hans-Hermann Hoppe, Helio Gracie, Henry David Thoreau, Heraclitus of Ephesus, Homer, Ian Livingstone, Immanuel Kant, Jack Rackham, Jane Austin, Jason Reso, Jean-Jacques Rousseau, Jerry Juhl, Jervis Johnson, Jim Carey, Jim Henson, Johann Wolfgang Von Goethe, John Cleese, John Locke, Jonathan Swift, Joseph Campbell, Julius Caesar, Kurt Angle, Lao Tzu, Leigh Francis, Leonardo Da Vinci, Ludvig Von Mises, Marie-Henri Beyle, Marquis De Sade, Marlon Brando, Martin Heidegger, Matt Stone, Michael Palin, Michel De Montaigne, Michel Foucault, Mike Judge, Mike Myers, Mike Tyson, Murray Rothbard, Napoleon Bonaparte, Neil Turok, Nicholas Humphrey, Oscar Wilde, Paul Heyman, Paul Levesque, Paul McKenna, Pericles, Peter Molyneux, Peter Sellers, Publius Vergilius Maro, Pyotr Il'yich Tchaikovsky, Richard Feynman, Rickson Gracie, Randy Couture, Richard Dawkins, Richard Wagner, Robert Frost, Rowan Atkinson, Royce Gracie, Sacha Baron Cohen, Sam Harris, Samuel Clemens, Sean Gabb, Sigmund Freud, Simon Fuller, Socrates, Sophocles, SÂ¯ren Kierkegaard, Stan Lee, Stephen Hawking, Suleiman the Magnificent, Terence McKenna, Terry Gilliam, Terry Jones, Thomas Jefferson, Thucydides, Trey Parker, Victor J. Stenger, Voltairine de Cleyre, Walt Disney, Wassily Kandinsky, William Blake, William Dampier, William Shakespeare, Winston Churchill, Zeno of Citium.



no


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 26, 2010)

I agree with this ^


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 26, 2010)

Geek said:


> Freaks make the world spin, without them, life would be boring. We need freaks like Adam Smith, Adolf Hitler, Aeschylus, Alain De Botton, Albert Einstein, Albert Hofmann, Al Capone, Alfred the Great, Andy Kaufman, Aristotle, Arthur Schopenhauer, August Strindberg, Bartholomew Roberts, Benjamin Disraeli, Bret Hart, Bruce Lee, Carl Jung, Carl Sagan, Charles Chaplin, Charles Darwin, Charles Dickens, Charles Lutwidge Dodgson, Christopher Irvine, David Boaz, David Hume, David Ramsay Steele, Derran Brown, Dioxippus, Douglas Adams, Edward England, Edward Norton, Edward Teach, Elizabeth I, Epicurus, Eric Idle, France PreÃ¶eren, Francis Drake, Francis Galton, Frank Oz, Frank Shamrock, Friedrich Nietzsche, Fyodor Dostoevsky, Gene Wilder, George Bernard Shaw, George Gordon Byron, George Lucas, George St Pierre, Genghis Khan, Hans-Hermann Hoppe, Helio Gracie, Henry David Thoreau, Heraclitus of Ephesus, Homer, Ian Livingstone, Immanuel Kant, Jack Rackham, Jane Austin, Jason Reso, Jean-Jacques Rousseau, Jerry Juhl, Jervis Johnson, Jim Carey, Jim Henson, Johann Wolfgang Von Goethe, John Cleese, John Locke, Jonathan Swift, Joseph Campbell, Julius Caesar, Kurt Angle, Lao Tzu, Leigh Francis, Leonardo Da Vinci, Ludvig Von Mises, Marie-Henri Beyle, Marquis De Sade, Marlon Brando, Martin Heidegger, Matt Stone, Michael Palin, Michel De Montaigne, Michel Foucault, Mike Judge, Mike Myers, Mike Tyson, Murray Rothbard, Napoleon Bonaparte, Neil Turok, Nicholas Humphrey, Oscar Wilde, Paul Heyman, Paul Levesque, Paul McKenna, Pericles, Peter Molyneux, Peter Sellers, Publius Vergilius Maro, Pyotr Il'yich Tchaikovsky, Richard Feynman, Rickson Gracie, Randy Couture, Richard Dawkins, Richard Wagner, Robert Frost, Rowan Atkinson, Royce Gracie, Sacha Baron Cohen, Sam Harris, Samuel Clemens, Sean Gabb, Sigmund Freud, Simon Fuller, Socrates, Sophocles, SÂ¯ren Kierkegaard, Stan Lee, Stephen Hawking, Suleiman the Magnificent, Terence McKenna, Terry Gilliam, Terry Jones, Thomas Jefferson, Thucydides, Trey Parker, Victor J. Stenger, Voltairine de Cleyre, Walt Disney, Wassily Kandinsky, William Blake, William Dampier, William Shakespeare, Winston Churchill, Zeno of Citium.



thanks for the big block of texts...is it ok forum goers if I take him out back and rough him up a bit, I promise not to break all his bones ;3


----------



## SirRob (Feb 26, 2010)

darzoz said:


> But I don't think it was origonaly intended to be fetish based >.<


Maybe, but it certainly is now.


----------



## Geek (Feb 26, 2010)

darzoz said:


> But I don't think it was origonaly intended to be fetish based >.<



It's based on art work and animation.


----------



## Bando (Feb 26, 2010)

lowkey said:


> or this



needs to be an H&K 416 with a surpressor instead of an M203.


----------



## lowkey (Feb 26, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> thanks for the big block of texts...is it ok forum goers if I take him out back and rough him up a bit, I promise not to break all his bones ;3


yeah, it's o.k. hes from Canada, he'll bounce.


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 26, 2010)

Geek said:


> It's based on art work and animation.



It's based on me liking aminals


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 26, 2010)

lowkey said:


> yeah, it's o.k. hes from Canada, he'll bounce.



Hmm that is true, how do you break the bones of something that has the viscosity of flubber? :O


----------



## lowkey (Feb 26, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> Hmm that is true, how do you break the bones of something that has the viscosity of flubber? :O



meat grinder, &/or sulfuric acid.


----------



## Geek (Feb 26, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> It's based on me *liking cartoon animals*



fixed


----------



## lowkey (Feb 26, 2010)

I don't like cartoon animals. I like crude sketched animal avatars only.


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 26, 2010)

Geek said:


> fixed



Ya, well I wouldnt like cartoon aminals
 if I didn't like real ones.


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 26, 2010)

lowkey said:


> I don't like cartoon animals. I like crude sketched animal avatars only.




I'm leaning more towards that, myself.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 26, 2010)

lowkey said:


> meat grinder, &/or sulfuric acid.



Sweet balls of gravy...it is now torture time w00t :twisted:


----------



## darzoz (Feb 26, 2010)

Geek said:


> Freaks make the world spin, without them, life would be boring. We need freaks like Adam Smith, Adolf Hitler, Aeschylus, Alain De Botton, Albert Einstein, Albert Hofmann, Al Capone, Alfred the Great, Andy Kaufman, Aristotle, Arthur Schopenhauer, August Strindberg, Bartholomew Roberts, Benjamin Disraeli, Bret Hart, Bruce Lee, Carl Jung, Carl Sagan, Charles Chaplin, Charles Darwin, Charles Dickens, Charles Lutwidge Dodgson, Christopher Irvine, David Boaz, David Hume, David Ramsay Steele, Derran Brown, Dioxippus, Douglas Adams, Edward England, Edward Norton, Edward Teach, Elizabeth I, Epicurus, Eric Idle, France PreÃ¶eren, Francis Drake, Francis Galton, Frank Oz, Frank Shamrock, Friedrich Nietzsche, Fyodor Dostoevsky, Gene Wilder, George Bernard Shaw, George Gordon Byron, George Lucas, George St Pierre, Genghis Khan, Hans-Hermann Hoppe, Helio Gracie, Henry David Thoreau, Heraclitus of Ephesus, Homer, Ian Livingstone, Immanuel Kant, Jack Rackham, Jane Austin, Jason Reso, Jean-Jacques Rousseau, Jerry Juhl, Jervis Johnson, Jim Carey, Jim Henson, Johann Wolfgang Von Goethe, John Cleese, John Locke, Jonathan Swift, Joseph Campbell, Julius Caesar, Kurt Angle, Lao Tzu, Leigh Francis, Leonardo Da Vinci, Ludvig Von Mises, Marie-Henri Beyle, Marquis De Sade, Marlon Brando, Martin Heidegger, Matt Stone, Michael Palin, Michel De Montaigne, Michel Foucault, Mike Judge, Mike Myers, Mike Tyson, Murray Rothbard, Napoleon Bonaparte, Neil Turok, Nicholas Humphrey, Oscar Wilde, Paul Heyman, Paul Levesque, Paul McKenna, Pericles, Peter Molyneux, Peter Sellers, Publius Vergilius Maro, Pyotr Il'yich Tchaikovsky, Richard Feynman, Rickson Gracie, Randy Couture, Richard Dawkins, Richard Wagner, Robert Frost, Rowan Atkinson, Royce Gracie, Sacha Baron Cohen, Sam Harris, Samuel Clemens, Sean Gabb, *Sigmund Freud*, Simon Fuller, Socrates, Sophocles, SÂ¯ren Kierkegaard, Stan Lee, Stephen Hawking, Suleiman the Magnificent, Terence McKenna, Terry Gilliam, Terry Jones, Thomas Jefferson, Thucydides, Trey Parker, Victor J. Stenger, Voltairine de Cleyre, Walt Disney, Wassily Kandinsky, William Blake, William Dampier, William Shakespeare, Winston Churchill, Zeno of Citium.


 I've been reading way to much about him latly....
<_<
>_>


----------



## Ricky (Feb 26, 2010)

Most furries I know are not any more perverted than other people I know who aren't furries.

Actually, some of the more perverted people I know don't associate with furries, at all.  People normally like sex a lot.

There's just a lot of porn.


----------



## Geek (Feb 26, 2010)

lowkey said:


> I don't like cartoon animals. I like crude *sketched* animal avatars only.



It's based on art work.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 26, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Most furries I know are not any more perverted than other people I know who aren't furries.
> 
> Actually, some of the more perverted people I know don't associate with furries, at all.  People normally like sex a lot.
> 
> There's just a lot of porn.



thats cause there are more normally ones that you can find irl than online, the ones online are the people with the sick fetishes and shows them off like a badge of honor or something D:


----------



## Geek (Feb 26, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> I'm leaning more towards that, myself.



I don't think your parents are "furries" just because they like animals.


----------



## lowkey (Feb 26, 2010)

darzoz said:


> I've been reading way to much about him latly....
> <_<
> >_>



Mr. Freud was a cocaine addict. 
Lucian freud, however, was an amazing human figure painter.


----------



## Bando (Feb 26, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> thats cause there are more normally ones that you can find irl than online, the ones online are the people with the sick fetishes and shows them off like a badge of honor or something D:



This. Oh this.

Also, @Geek
My friends aren't furries even though they said they wanted a tail to wear line mine. Valid point is valid.


----------



## lowkey (Feb 26, 2010)

I don't have any furry friends. in  fact they all think furries are freaks. Forums are fun though, you can say anything you want and be anything you feel like at the moment. It's just FAF, don't take it so seriously.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 26, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> thats cause there are more normally ones that you can find irl than online, the ones online are the people with the sick fetishes and shows them off like a badge of honor or something D:



Oh, I know them IRL too 

I've seen some pretty fucked-up shit.

The majority are basement-dwelling dorks however and I'd be surprised if they've ever been laid in their life.


----------



## lowkey (Feb 26, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Oh, I know them IRL too
> 
> I've seen some pretty fucked-up shit.
> 
> The majority are basement-dwelling dorks however and I'd be surprised if they've ever been laid in their life.



I've heard of these, but never had the pleasure of observing them in their natural habitats.

I had a basement room once, but it was in my own house, and we didn't get on chatrooms  in there either.....


----------



## MeadowTheDragon (Feb 26, 2010)

everything on the internet is perverted


----------



## Geek (Feb 26, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Also, @Geek
> My friends aren't furries even though they said they wanted a tail to wear line mine. Valid point is valid.



A tail doesn't make you "Furry", it just make you furry.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 26, 2010)

MeadowTheDragon said:


> everything on the internet is perverted


I'm not. =[


----------



## Bando (Feb 26, 2010)

Geek said:


> A tail doesn't make you "Furry", it just make you furry.



Yes. I was just reinforcing your point in a way about liking animals.


----------



## lowkey (Feb 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm not. =[



wanna yiff...


----------



## Bando (Feb 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm not. =[



LIES.


Me too, I don't like rolling like that.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 26, 2010)

lowkey said:


> wanna yiff...


No. I am not a whore. >=[


----------



## lowkey (Feb 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No. I am not a whore. >=[



aggressive at his own game.
slut?


----------



## Bando (Feb 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No. I am not a whore. >=[



Hey. A non-whre straight fox. An exception to the stereotype, like me ^_^


----------



## lowkey (Feb 26, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Hey. A non-whre straight fox. An exception to the stereotype, like me ^_^



he's not really a fox, but he plays one on TV. As for you, you'll grow into it.


----------



## Bando (Feb 26, 2010)

lowkey said:


> he's not really a fox, but he plays one on TV. As for you, you'll grow into it.



lololololololo NO. I have no interest in sex as of now, you sir have been bested.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 26, 2010)

lowkey said:


> aggressive at his own game.
> slut?


I am not a slut >=[


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Seriously. Sometimes it makes me feel bad to associate with most of you...



It's okay.  Sometimes, I wonder why we let you in in the first place...


----------



## lowkey (Feb 26, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> lololololololo NO. I have no interest in sex as of now, you sir have been bested.




I sir have not been beested! I have no mamary glands and therefore can not produce colostrum, nor any other kind of milk, for that matter!

shit- bested
you win.


----------



## Lobar (Feb 26, 2010)

Once you're in the fandom, if you have any sexual interest in furries at all, I think just the exposure to various fetishes (present in the first place thanks to ConFURence) eventually pulls you into the pit of depravity.  Fchan's mostly-arbitrary /a/ and /ah/ are as close as it gets to any real specialized seperation of fetishes like there is in real porn, and even if there was some sort of system, furries just love combining as many fetishes in the same pic as they can anyways.  So any time you start browsing furry porn with your dick in your hand, you're coming across dozens of fetishes that don't really do anything for you right now, but over time they just become kinda "normal".

I mean, I don't really talk about my kinks here, but since I started in the fandom I've started to get into things that would have squicked me out back then.  Thankfully, inflation, vore and bathroom stuff all still seem pretty weird to me though.  If I ever start fapping to little kids, or fucking dogs, I expect you all to have me taken behind the forums and shot.  Promise this to me, FAF.


----------



## Bando (Feb 26, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> It's okay.  Sometimes, I wonder why we let you in in the first place...



He has guns and lulz, and he could type in tow words to verify his account being made :V


----------



## lowkey (Feb 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I am not a slut >=[



I think you are. you have had a heavy hand in closing down a number of threads in which yiff was the primary reason for the closures. This may be what you referred to as "acting" but I think you may just be troubled that you are a furvert, and yiffing is your life.


----------



## Bando (Feb 26, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Once you're in the fandom, if you have any sexual interest in furries at all, I think just the exposure to various fetishes (present in the first place thanks to ConFURence) eventually pulls you into the pit of depravity.  Fchan's mostly-arbitrary /a/ and /ah/ are as close as it gets to any real specialized seperation of fetishes like there is in real porn, and even if there was some sort of system, furries just love combining as many fetishes in the same pic as they can anyways.  So any time you start browsing furry porn with your dick in your hand, you're coming across dozens of fetishes that don't really do anything for you right now, but over time they just become kinda "normal".
> 
> I mean, I don't really talk about my kinks here, but since I started in the fandom I've started to get into things that would have squicked me out back then.  Thankfully, inflation, vore and bathroom stuff all still seem pretty weird to me though.  If I ever start fapping to little kids, or fucking dogs, I expect you all to have me taken behind the forums and shot.  Promise this to me, FAF.



This is a promise I can keep.


----------



## lowkey (Feb 26, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> This is a promise I can keep.


^this


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 26, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Once you're in the fandom, if you have any sexual interest in furries at all, I think just the exposure to various fetishes (present in the first place thanks to ConFURence) eventually pulls you into the pit of depravity.  Fchan's mostly-arbitrary /a/ and /ah/ are as close as it gets to any real specialized seperation of fetishes like there is in real porn, and even if there was some sort of system, furries just love combining as many fetishes in the same pic as they can anyways.  So any time you start browsing furry porn with your dick in your hand, you're coming across dozens of fetishes that don't really do anything for you right now, but over time they just become kinda "normal".
> 
> I mean, I don't really talk about my kinks here, but since I started in the fandom I've started to get into things that would have squicked me out back then.  Thankfully, inflation, vore and bathroom stuff all still seem pretty weird to me though.  If I ever start fapping to little kids, or fucking dogs, I expect you all to have me taken behind the forums and shot.  Promise this to me, FAF.



Will do and may you be remember as the fur who resisted the oddities of the fandom sex crazed fetishes, I shall salute you sir


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 26, 2010)

I blame being the "accepting" trash pit of other subcultures.

I also blame the Chris-chan mentality, in that it is perfectly okay and normal to think and act like a 2-year-old past the age of 2. And anyone who says otherwise is a _"MEAN HATUR HYOOMAN THAT JUST CANT BE HAPPY WITH THERE LIFES SO THEY HAV 2 BOTHER OTHR PPL!!!"_


----------



## Leon (Feb 26, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> I blame being the "accepting" trash pit of other subcultures.
> 
> I also blame the Chris-chan mentality, in that it is perfectly okay and normal to think and act like a 2-year-old past the age of 2. And anyone who says otherwise is a _"MEAN HATUR HYOOMAN THAT JUST CANT BE HAPPY WITH THERE LIFES SO THEY HAV 2 BOTHER OTHR PPL!!!"_


 
This.


----------



## kyle19 (Feb 26, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> This is a promise I can keep.



Same


----------



## Supersonic Bears (Feb 26, 2010)

OP: I fuckin agree.

Lets yiff now


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 26, 2010)

Because we are furries.


/thread.


----------



## Supersonic Bears (Feb 26, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Because we are furries.
> 
> 
> /thread.


I wanna yiff you so bad.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 26, 2010)

Silver Burrito said:


> I wanna yiff you so bad.



You will have better luck at finding a needle in 20 haystacks.


----------



## Supersonic Bears (Feb 26, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> You will have better luck at finding a needle in 20 haystacks.








I was just playing.
Black people don't yiff.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 26, 2010)

Silver Burrito said:


> I was just playing.
> Black people don't yiff.



I know a couple of black guys who would disagree with that


----------



## Melkor (Feb 26, 2010)

I <3 yiff


----------



## MeadowTheDragon (Feb 26, 2010)

on my last day of school im going to tell everyone im a furry


----------



## beard_wulf (Feb 26, 2010)

Don't forget the spiritual people.. it ranges from harmless animal loving, soul connected things over some neo-pagan nature freaks til some who REALLY think they're some kind of animal.


----------



## MeadowTheDragon (Feb 26, 2010)

i want to see if non internet furries are like this


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

MeadowTheDragon said:


> i want to see if non internet furries are like this


 you mean you wanna see if theyre this perverted? 0.o 
the simple answer is no.  IRL people will act normally, its on the internet where they become perverted creeps


----------



## Ep1c_Pha1l (Feb 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Seriously. Sometimes it makes me feel bad to associate with most of you...



This is funny, One of the people who turns threads into "Let's have buttsex" people whining about perversion. 

Fail dude.


----------



## Morroke (Feb 26, 2010)

What? A fandom revolving around a fetish for anthropomorphism of animals is CRAZY and PERVERTED?

OH NO!


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 26, 2010)

beard_wulf said:


> Don't forget the spiritual people.. it ranges from harmless animal loving, soul connected things over some neo-pagan nature freaks til some who REALLY think they're some kind of animal.



Pretty much...and that type of mindset gives the fandom a cultist-mentalitiy.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 26, 2010)

Morroke said:


> What? A fandom revolving around a fetish for anthropomorphism of animals is CRAZY and PERVERTED?
> 
> OH NO!


>[ stop with that Fetish
GOSH


----------



## Atrak (Feb 26, 2010)

> *Why are furries so god damn crazy and perverted?*


 
We're furries.

/THREAD


----------



## beard_wulf (Feb 26, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Pretty much...and that type of mindset gives the fandom a cultist-mentalitiy.



That's why fursuits never can be scary.. til they crack open and the humans come out.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 26, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> We're furries.
> 
> /THREAD



I said that too! lol


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 26, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I know a couple of black guys who would disagree with that



Well then they aren't black my good sir


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 26, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> We're furries.
> 
> /THREAD



I said that too! lol


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 26, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> Well then they aren't black my good sir




Oh but they are.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 26, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Oh but they are.



I am black and I do not yiff.
Stop sterotypin', you tree-rat. :V


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 26, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I am black and I do not yiff.
> Stop sterotypin', you tree-rat. :V



I didn't say all black people yiff  just that I know a couple who do/used to.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 26, 2010)

Ummm H&k, why did you make this thread?

have you seen my SIG


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> Ummm H&k, why did you make this thread?
> 
> have you seen my SIG


 because he likes the word "hypocrite"


----------



## Yrr (Feb 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Seriously. Sometimes it makes me feel bad to associate with most of you...



OP sums up my opinions.


----------



## Melkor (Feb 26, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> Ummm H&k, why did you make this thread?
> 
> have you seen my SIG



Has he seen mine


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 26, 2010)

Melkor said:


> Has he seen mine



lol epic ^^


----------



## Melkor (Feb 26, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> lol epic ^^



Ya I thought it was funny, he also said something about teasing himself with a fox dildo and letting his dog join in.. If him making that up isn't perverted I don't know what is! I'm fine with it but he's just being hypocritical


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 26, 2010)

Because everyone expects us to be sick freaks anyways, we might as well go with it.


----------



## Lobar (Feb 26, 2010)

Melkor said:


> Ya I thought it was funny, he also said something about teasing himself with a fox dildo and letting his dog join in.. If him making that up isn't perverted I don't know what is! I'm fine with it but he's just being hypocritical



Because joking about getting off to something is just as perverted as actually getting off to it.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> Because everyone expects us to be sick freaks anyways, we might as well go with it.


 well you COULD try to prove them wrong but thats too much work i guess....  and a lot of ppl i see here ARE freaks >.>


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 26, 2010)

I was crazy and perverted before I ever heard of furries. But yeah, a lot of furries don't just cross boundaries, they shit on them.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 26, 2010)

Shouldn't the question be "Why are so people so google damn crazy and perverted?


----------



## Ben (Feb 26, 2010)

MeadowTheDragon said:


> on my last day of school im going to tell everyone im a furry



It's not really a big deal, kid. Never let it become one, either.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 26, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Oh but they are.


They look black but they aren't :V


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> well you COULD try to prove them wrong but thats too much work i guess....  and a lot of ppl i see here ARE freaks >.>



Yeah, right. As if they'd believe that. 

If you're gunna do the time, might as well do the fucking crime.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 26, 2010)

Ben said:


> It's not really a big deal, kid. Never let it become one, either.


Yeah most people either don't know or don't care, the people that tend to actually for real hate furries tend to be idiots and no the "lulz furfags" people do not count they're just making a joke at your expense.


----------



## lowkey (Feb 26, 2010)

does it smell like fish in here to you?


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

lowkey said:


> does it smell like fish in here to you?


 *sniffs* yea lil bit...  it might just be some ppl yiffin though...


----------



## lowkey (Feb 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> *sniffs* yea lil bit...  it might just be some ppl yiffin though...



no it's definitely fish, like a really big fish. maybe we should get some lysol.
did you order sushi?


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

lowkey said:


> no it's definitely fish, like a really big fish. maybe we should get some lysol.
> did you order sushi?


 yeah i did order some... like a week ago >.>  damn that shit mustve gone bad...


----------



## lowkey (Feb 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> yeah i did order some... like a week ago >.>  damn that shit mustve gone bad...



oh hell, cannonfodder was here! no wonder.

or maybe it was the bad sushi.....


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 26, 2010)

Geek said:


> Freaks make the world spin, without them, life would be boring. We need freaks like Adam Smith, Adolf Hitler, Aeschylus, Alain De Botton, Albert Einstein, Albert Hofmann, Al Capone, Alfred the Great, Andy Kaufman, Aristotle, Arthur Schopenhauer, August Strindberg, Bartholomew Roberts, Benjamin Disraeli, Bret Hart, Bruce Lee, Carl Jung, Carl Sagan, Charles Chaplin, Charles Darwin, Charles Dickens, Charles Lutwidge Dodgson, Christopher Irvine, David Boaz, David Hume, David Ramsay Steele, Derran Brown, Dioxippus, Douglas Adams, Edward England, Edward Norton, Edward Teach, Elizabeth I, Epicurus, Eric Idle, France PreÃ¶eren, Francis Drake, Francis Galton, Frank Oz, Frank Shamrock, Friedrich Nietzsche, Fyodor Dostoevsky, Gene Wilder, George Bernard Shaw, George Gordon Byron, George Lucas, George St Pierre, Genghis Khan, Hans-Hermann Hoppe, Helio Gracie, Henry David Thoreau, Heraclitus of Ephesus, Homer, Ian Livingstone, Immanuel Kant, Jack Rackham, Jane Austin, Jason Reso, Jean-Jacques Rousseau, Jerry Juhl, Jervis Johnson, Jim Carey, Jim Henson, Johann Wolfgang Von Goethe, John Cleese, John Locke, Jonathan Swift, Joseph Campbell, Julius Caesar, Kurt Angle, Lao Tzu, Leigh Francis, Leonardo Da Vinci, Ludvig Von Mises, Marie-Henri Beyle, Marquis De Sade, Marlon Brando, Martin Heidegger, Matt Stone, Michael Palin, Michel De Montaigne, Michel Foucault, Mike Judge, Mike Myers, Mike Tyson, Murray Rothbard, Napoleon Bonaparte, Neil Turok, Nicholas Humphrey, Oscar Wilde, Paul Heyman, Paul Levesque, Paul McKenna, Pericles, Peter Molyneux, Peter Sellers, Publius Vergilius Maro, Pyotr Il'yich Tchaikovsky, Richard Feynman, Rickson Gracie, Randy Couture, Richard Dawkins, Richard Wagner, Robert Frost, Rowan Atkinson, Royce Gracie, Sacha Baron Cohen, Sam Harris, Samuel Clemens, Sean Gabb, Sigmund Freud, Simon Fuller, Socrates, Sophocles, SÂ¯ren Kierkegaard, Stan Lee, Stephen Hawking, Suleiman the Magnificent, Terence McKenna, Terry Gilliam, Terry Jones, Thomas Jefferson, Thucydides, Trey Parker, Victor J. Stenger, Voltairine de Cleyre, Walt Disney, Wassily Kandinsky, William Blake, William Dampier, William Shakespeare, Winston Churchill, Zeno of Citium.


 

Holy shit thats a lot of freaks. Oooo hitler.


And, people think this is fetish based, and we enjoy acting like it for LULZ. Not all of us are like that.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Feb 26, 2010)

I prefer the term 'different'.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 26, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> Holy shit thats a lot of freaks.




...ditto...


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> Holy shit thats a lot of freaks. Oooo hitler.
> 
> 
> And, people think this is fetish based, and we enjoy acting like it for LULZ. Not all of us are like that.


 1. hitler was an emo kid. not a fur.
2.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> 1. hitler was an emo kid. not a fur.
> 2.



ROFL


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 26, 2010)

i'm not ashamed that i am a tremendous sexual deviant and sociopathic psycho.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i'm not ashamed that i am a tremendous sexual deviant and sociopathic psycho.


 we know.  0_0


----------



## lowkey (Feb 26, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i'm not ashamed that i am a tremendous sexual deviant and sociopathic psycho.



you might want to reevaluate the sociopath part. heres some help:


http://www.mcafee.cc/Bin/sb.html


----------



## Krasl (Feb 26, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i'm not ashamed that i am a tremendous sexual deviant and sociopathic psycho.





Usarise said:


> we know.  0_0



random and ditto.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 26, 2010)

DO NOT HATE ON THE EMO KIDS.

(I never said he was a furry, I just ooo'd that he made the list. )


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 26, 2010)

lowkey said:


> you might want to reevaluate the sociopath part. heres some help:
> 
> 
> http://www.mcafee.cc/Bin/sb.html



nah, that page was pretty much an essay of me.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 26, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i'm not ashamed that i am a tremendous sexual deviant and sociopathic psycho.


we love you for it

no not that love, the other one, the one we might hug you NOT bend over


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 26, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> DO NOT HATE ON THE EMO KIDS.


The emo kids are asking for it.


----------



## lowkey (Feb 26, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> nah, that page was pretty much an essay of me.


I thought so, but at least you got to reevaluate yourself! and that should make any sociopath happy!


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Feb 26, 2010)

Because... dragons are sexy?


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> The emo kids are asking for it.


 no theyre usually asking this: "ugh can u help me cut myself?"


----------



## Aleu (Feb 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Seriously. Sometimes it makes me feel bad to associate with most of you...



T^T


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> T^T


 i agree.  just ignore the hypocrite


----------



## Tommy (Feb 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i agree.  just ignore the hypocrite



Unfortunately, he's just too hard to ignore. xD


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm here, pretending to be an airmoto hakurei reimu.
Not perverted at all.
And I have no idea why furries are so perverted.
One of my furry friends on MSN, one day, told me he wanted furry breast milk.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 26, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> And I have no idea why furries are so perverted.
> One of my furry friends on MSN, one day, told me he wanted furry breast milk.



That's... creepy.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 26, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I'm here, pretending to be an airmoto hakurei reimu.
> Not perverted at all.
> And I have no idea why furries are so perverted.
> One of my furry friends on MSN, one day, told me he wanted furry breast milk.



I have a fetish for boobs! dunno if I'd ever drink breast milk.......

I would of told him to suck a cows udder.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I have a fetish for boobs! dunno if I'd ever drink breast milk.......
> 
> I would of told him to suck a cows udder.


 finally an activity both rednecks and furrys can enjoy TOGETHER!


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 26, 2010)

Tommy said:


> That's... creepy.


Oh yes it is.


RandyDarkshade said:


> I have a fetish for boobs! dunno if I'd ever drink breast milk.......
> 
> I would of told him to suck a cows udder.


You have a fetish for boobs, right. What does that mean for you?
That you like bonk? Fanservicou? Or just staring at it as if it was staring back at you?

I later talked with the dude, and he asked me that if I had an anthro as a pet and it was pregnant, would I let it be? He said he would punch it in the stomach to kill the fetus.
What a weirdo.
Later he told me he was 15.
Children today...



Usarise said:


> finally an activity both rednecks and furrys can enjoy TOGETHER!


No the rednecks try to figure if they can put on fire a fire hose in action.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> What a weirdo.
> Later he told me he was 15.
> Children today...
> 
> ...


 lol wut?
and whats wrong with children? 0_0 im 15...


----------



## Aleu (Feb 26, 2010)

perversion is fun though. the kinkier the better


----------



## Kelo (Feb 26, 2010)

ooo a thread about me and those like me, HI ALL!! *waves*


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 26, 2010)

AHEM 15 is not "children"


----------



## Aleu (Feb 26, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> AHEM 15 is not "children"



yes it is. It is less than 18, therefore child.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 26, 2010)

Not child, teenager. CHILD is 10 under.

I will NOT be lumped into the same group as my brother.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> AHEM 15 is not "children"


 i disagree.  as a 15 year old i like being considered a child.  it keeps me from doing most work.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 26, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> Not child, teenager. CHILD is 10 under.
> 
> I will NOT be lumped into the same group as my brother.



I see it as under 13. Makes more sense.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 26, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Oh yes it is.
> 
> You have a fetish for boobs, right. What does that mean for you?
> That you like bonk? Fanservicou? Or just staring at it as if it was staring back at you?
> ...



I just like looking at them. Probably one of my favourite parts of a female anatomy to look at. >.>



Moonfall The Fox said:


> AHEM 15 is not "children"



Actually yes they are. it is below the age of 18 and as has been said already, a child, aka a minor.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 26, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> Not child, teenager. CHILD is 10 under.
> 
> I will NOT be lumped into the same group as my brother.



boo hoo.
you are, deal with it.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 26, 2010)

Tommy said:


> I see it as under 13. Makes more sense.



No it doesn't, 15 year olds are not mature enough to be adults.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Feb 26, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> No it doesn't, 15 year olds are not mature enough to be adults.


I have an old friend who's 16, and I don't consider her mature enough to be an adult.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 26, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> Not child, teenager. CHILD is 10 under.
> 
> I will NOT be lumped into the same group as my brother.



Teenager is the last stage of being a child numbnuts. you start off as a baby, then infant, then toddler, then when you hit teens, a teenager.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> No it doesn't, 15 year olds are not mature enough to be adults.


says you.... Y'all think im mature enought to be an adult right?


----------



## Aleu (Feb 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> says you.... Y'all think im mature enought to be an adult right?



adults aren't even mature enough to be adults..
so......
no


----------



## Tommy (Feb 26, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Teenager is the last stage of being a child numbnuts. you start off as a baby, then infant, then toddler, then when you hit teens, a teenager.



...true, even though I don't consider teenagers as children, nor adults.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 26, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> I have an old friend who's 16, and I don't consider her mature enough to be an adult.



I speak from experience of teens in my town, most teens want to be treated as adults but most teens sure as hell fail at acting like adults.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 26, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> Not child, teenager. CHILD is 10 under.
> 
> I will NOT be lumped into the same group as my brother.



are you fifteen? you should get in my van.


----------



## Ratte (Feb 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> says you.... Y'all think im mature enought to be an adult right?



You're posting here, aren't you?


----------



## Wyldfyre (Feb 26, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I speak from experience of teens in my town, most teens want to be treated as adults but most teens sure as hell fail at acting like adults.


True.



HarleyParanoia said:


> are you fifteen? you should get in my van.



God, not again... X3


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 26, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> adults aren't even mature enough to be adults..
> so......
> no



So yes, stop trying to make lame ass excuses dude. I'm 26 and so much more mature than most "teenagers" I know. 



Tommy said:


> ...true, even though I don't consider teenagers as children, nor adults.



What one considers and what is fact are two different things.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Feb 26, 2010)

"I'M SO MATURE FOR MY AGE, LET ME PROVE IT TO YOU WITH MOCK-RIGHTEOUS INDIGNATION ON AN INTERNET FORUM"


----------



## Aleu (Feb 26, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> So yes, stop trying to make lame ass excuses dude. I'm 26 and so much more mature than most "teenagers" I know.



sorry. should've put 'some' >.<


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> are you fifteen? you should get in my van.


o god your here again.....



Ratte said:


> You're posting here, aren't you?


well that doesnt prove anything though 



Zaraphayx said:


> "I'M SO MATURE FOR MY AGE, LET ME PROVE IT TO YOU WITH MOCK-RIGHTEOUS INDIGNATION ON AN INTERNET FORUM"


MATURITY FUR TEH WIN!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 26, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> sorry. should've put 'some' >.<



 I thought I did put some....sorry >.<.

This cough and cold is even causing me to fuck up spellings. Good job I read before hitting submit.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 26, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I thought I did put some....sorry >.<.
> 
> This cough and cold is even causing me to fuck up spellings. Good job I read before hitting submit.



i'm furking hungry so I can't think straight. >_<

hope you feel better, colds suck.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 26, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> i'm furking hungry so I can't think straight. >_<
> 
> hope you feel better, colds suck.



Colds alone I can live with, coughs I hate with a vengeance! two days I've had it and my chest/abdomen are already hurting.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> o god your here again.....



you can definitely expect me whenever there's minors.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> you can definitely expect me whenever there's minors.


 please go back to being a weasel so i can just eat u and everyone will be happy.....


----------



## Supersonic Bears (Feb 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> please go back to being a weasel so i can just eat u and everyone will be happy.....



Yeah, bring your old avvy back. :c


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> please go back to being a weasel so i can just eat u and everyone will be happy.....



YOU JUST WANT ME INSIDE YOU.



Silver Burrito said:


> Yeah, bring your old avvy back. :c



GIVE IT TIME. i have to save up for the next sex picture of harley. it's incest this time.

iii...am part of the problem this thread is about.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> YOU JUST WANT ME INSIDE YOU.


 GET IN MAH BELLY HARLEY!


----------



## Atrak (Feb 26, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> YOU JUST WANT ME INSIDE YOU.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It had better be extremely sexual, given the amount of time you're spending as a damn jackal >:V .



Usarise said:


> GET IN MAH BELLY HARLEY!



Fat Bastard reference.

Or not, I can't remember.

Oh yeah, it's this.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> GET IN MAH BELLY HARLEY!



i'll get in your rectum.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i'll get in your rectum.


fuck no. hmm says ur gender is herm... you got both?


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> fuck no. hmm says ur gender is herm... you got both?



why yes, yes i do! no boobs though, but both sets of plumbing. well, harley does. rodney is all male, but harley has both <3


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 26, 2010)

Ahhh not the van!


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 26, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> Ahhh not the van!



they always say that at first, then it ends like "ahhh, the van <3"


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm at said stage with the van ^_^

Bring er' on down Harley, I want a ride


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 26, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'm at said stage with the van ^_^
> 
> Bring er' on down Harley, I want a ride



you know how to get in the van, just a little aim message <3


----------



## lowkey (Feb 26, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> you know how to get in the van, just a little aim message <3



Why do I all of sudden have the urge to ram the van from behind, then give it a tow?


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 26, 2010)

lowkey said:


> Why do I all of sudden have the urge to ram the van from behind, then give it a tow?



you'll hurt the passengers. think of the children!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 26, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> you know how to get in the van, just a little aim message <3



Sadly I'm taken haha. I'm roleplaying a nonsexual scene for once...i shot a wolf with a tranquilizer and now I don't know what to do


----------



## lowkey (Feb 26, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> you'll hurt the passengers. think of the children!



the candy man can cause he sprinkles them with love and makes the world taste good.

seat belts, harley, seat belts. and blow up toys.


----------



## blackedsoul (Feb 26, 2010)

CAUSE WE CAN BE!


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 26, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Sadly I'm taken haha. I'm roleplaying a nonsexual scene for once...i shot a wolf with a tranquilizer and now I don't know what to do



ffff man i do like four RPs at once.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 26, 2010)

blackedsoul said:


> CAUSE WE CAN BE!



THIS!


----------



## lowkey (Feb 26, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Sadly I'm taken haha. I'm roleplaying a nonsexual scene for once...i shot a wolf with a tranquilizer and now I don't know what to do



shave him a reverse mohawk down his back.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 26, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> ffff man i do like four RPs at once.



I can only do about 2 and then I get a bit lost as I have the attentive span of a retard.....(No offense to any retards out there)



lowkey said:


> shave him a reverse mohawk down his back.



So very tempting but I'll pass.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 26, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I can only do about 2 and then I get a bit lost as I have the attentive span of a retard.....(No offense to any retards out there)



WORK ON IT SCOTTY. :V GET BETTER.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 26, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> WORK ON IT SCOTTY. :V GET BETTER.



I'm trying but I'm only good when I concentrate on one person (or two if I really have to).


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 26, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'm trying but I'm only good when I concentrate on one person (or two if I really have to).



you should do me right now.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 26, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> you should do me right now.



I would but I'm busy, maybe tomorrow?


----------



## lowkey (Feb 26, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I would but I'm busy, maybe tomorrow?



were taking him to get shampooed on saturday.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 26, 2010)

DON'T DO IT, SCOTTY!  IT'S A TRAP!


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 26, 2010)

You wanna hit the van fom behind? Oh you know the van likes anal, go for it.


----------



## lowkey (Feb 26, 2010)

do it today scotty.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 26, 2010)

*Purr....* I will later, don't worry.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 26, 2010)

Oh boy I can't wait for my thread to turn into a sex thread.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 26, 2010)

FOXES CAN PURR? 

*fails*


----------



## Aleu (Feb 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Oh boy I can't wait for my thread to turn into a sex thread.



you always manage to turn it in that direction in any thread, whether your own or not.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

ima back  who missed me?


----------



## Tommy (Feb 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Oh boy I can't wait for my thread to turn into a sex thread.



...I think it already did.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Oh boy I can't wait for my thread to turn into a sex thread.


 it was one to begin with.  after all... YOU made it H&K


----------



## Mentova (Feb 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> it was one to begin with.  after all... YOU made it H&K


And it scares me that this happens =[


----------



## lowkey (Feb 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Oh boy I can't wait for my thread to turn into a sex thread.



It's finally becoming more your speed isn't it Mr. Koch.


----------



## EmmetQ (Feb 26, 2010)

is everyone on here gonna hate me because I'm on Fchan right now?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 26, 2010)

EmmetQ said:


> is everyone on here gonna hate me because I'm on Fchan right now?


Perhaps.


----------



## EmmetQ (Feb 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Perhaps.


oh...well then I'm not! what now bitch!?!?!?!


----------



## Tommy (Feb 26, 2010)

EmmetQ said:


> oh...well then I'm not! what now bitch!?!?!?!



Are you sure you're not...?


----------



## EmmetQ (Feb 26, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Are you sure you're not...?


Hold on a second....okay now I'm not


----------



## lowkey (Feb 26, 2010)

whats wrong with Fchan?


----------



## Nothing (Feb 26, 2010)

badly drawn furry porn is probably the worst thing you could lay eyes on.  that's what i hate about fchan.


----------



## MeadowTheDragon (Feb 26, 2010)

ychan....


----------



## Zaraphayx (Feb 27, 2010)

The Den: Where threads answer their own questions.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 27, 2010)

Zaraphayx said:


> The Den: Where threads answer their own questions.


Isn't it wonderful?


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 27, 2010)

lowkey said:


> whats wrong with Fchan?


Lulz.net took its job thats what


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 27, 2010)

Nothing said:


> badly drawn furry porn is probably the worst thing you could lay eyes on.  that's what i hate about fchan.



Then you have not browsed fchan properly.


----------



## MeadowTheDragon (Feb 27, 2010)

(alt(hard)) has ruined me


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 27, 2010)

MeadowTheDragon said:


> (alt(hard)) has ruined me



Curiosity got the better of you?


----------



## MeadowTheDragon (Feb 27, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Curiosity got the better of you?


 
i didn't look at everything
luckily i knew what scat and vore was


----------



## Aleu (Feb 27, 2010)

-sigh- Am I the only one who doesn't look at porn but rather read it.


----------



## MeadowTheDragon (Feb 27, 2010)

comics are good...


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> -sigh- Am I the only one who doesn't look at porn but rather read it.


it better be in comic form then.... if your READING it from like....a book 0.o.... then something is wrong with you.


----------



## Supersonic Bears (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> it better be in comic form then.... if your READING it from like....a book 0.o.... then something is wrong with you.


I agree.


Usarise, you have 87 posts per day.
*God damn!*


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 27, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> -sigh- Am I the only one who doesn't look at porn but rather read it.


ITS THE SAME DAMN THING


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Silver Burrito said:


> I agree.
> 
> 
> Usarise, you have 87 posts per day.
> *God damn!*


 why thank you     its prob cuz i just joined two days ago....


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> lol wut?
> and whats wrong with children? 0_0 im 15...


Some children lack brain or self control and so they think all day about porn with their flying hormones.


Moonfall The Fox said:


> AHEM 15 is not "children"


->


AleutheWolf said:


> yes it is. It is less than 18, therefore child.





Moonfall The Fox said:


> Not child, teenager. CHILD is 10 under.
> 
> I will NOT be lumped into the same group as my brother.


Teenagers today act like children.
Therefore back in times I was different. So different, weird and unusual.


Usarise said:


> i disagree.  as a 15 year old i like being considered a child.  it keeps me from doing most work.


Don't take pride in it as it also prevents you from doing most cool stuff.


Tommy said:


> I see it as under 13. Makes more sense.


18-
Go play CODMW2 or something, it's only 16+.



RandyDarkshade said:


> *I just like looking at them. Probably one of my favourite parts of a female anatomy to look at. >.>*
> 
> 
> 
> Actually yes they are. it is below the age of 18 and as has been said already, a child, aka a minor.


You just want to touch them don't you?
Might be me, but I am not perverted enough to think of that. I think about violence.

And yes, I'm just quoting what I didn't.
Latepost


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Some children lack brain or self control and so they think all day about porn with their flying hormones.
> 
> Don't take pride in it as it also prevents you from doing most cool stuff.
> 
> ...


 
1.  That sounds a LOT like one of my friends lol.  and I dont think about porn ALL day.....
2. True... but hey! being a minor is still pretty fun!
3. lol in America CODMW2 is 17+  but meh... NO ONE ever pays attn to the rating system... 
FACT: if a game is rated anything but E or M its usually shit. there is no in-between


----------



## EmmetQ (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> FACT: if a game is rated anything but E or M its usually shit. there is no in-between



Well what about NC-17, Because...Those games usually have boobies


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

EmmetQ said:


> Well what about NC-17, Because...Those games usually have boobies


 i dont think we have that rating.... thats for movies...  worst rating a game can get is AO and i think theres only like 3 games to ever get it....


----------



## EmmetQ (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i dont think we have that rating.... thats for movies...  worst rating a game can get is AO and i think theres only like 3 games to ever get it....



Oh yeah, cool story bro


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> 1.  That sounds a LOT like one of my friends lol.  and I dont think about porn ALL day.....
> 2. True... but hey! being a minor is still pretty fun!
> 3. lol in America CODMW2 is 17+  but meh... NO ONE ever pays attn to the rating system...
> FACT: if a game is rated anything but E or M its usually shit. there is no in-between


1) Well, I do have my "speciality", you could ask me more on the subject and maybe I will answer the same.
2) Yes, but you can't tell yourself that you are major - then it means you can't call yourself great and that is SHIT.
3) America - I will probably get the american citizinship soon. The, in the furture I will go to america to be strong and sightsee furries.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> 3) America - I will probably get the american citizinship soon. The, in the furture I will go to america to be strong and sightsee furries.


 oh yeah i always forget you live in Israel.... so how do u deal with the heat there? i mean its a desert aint it?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> oh yeah i always forget you live in Israel.... so how do u deal with the heat there? i mean its a desert aint it?


As of the Masbirin.go.il site, I will explain some things.
Israel is NOT a desert, only something like 33%% of the country is a full fledged desert that is not that hot like other parts. We have a snowy area, forests, mountains, lakes, rivers, plains, beaches and fields. Practically makes us have one of the most beautiful countries ever, we have a reason to protect it.
I live practically in the middle of the country, there is no desert, no snow, no mountains, just some fields and plains - together with many cities around. I live in a rather small one I won't name. There is no danger right now, but if a war starts I will be sure to catch some nice rockets flying around. We are strong, we have technology other countries only dream of, even the USA needs our technology. I have read today in the newspaper, that a solider that got a bullet to the brain in the last true war - "Second Lebanon war", now lives, still regaining some powers but he can use his left hand, talk fluently and smile - he will probably regain his other hand and legs after some time.
We are other than the countries surrounding us - we have freedom of relligion, we have stable currency and stable goverment. We are great.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 27, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> ITS THE SAME DAMN THING



no it's not. There's video pornos, comic pornos (which I don't read) then porn stories which I read off the internet (which I do read)

Why is there something wrong with me if I read it?


----------



## Oblong Pomegranate (Feb 27, 2010)

You're posting on a board designed for furries.  You've got to be a little crazy and perverted to begin with...


----------



## Dass (Feb 27, 2010)

Let me use the survey here to prove we're not.

84.7% of us voted 5 or lower on the 1st party importance of sex, 53.5% 3 or lower, and 24.2% voted 1.
68.4% of us voted 6 or higher on perceived importance of sex to others, 54.6% 7 or higher.

Vocal minority.


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 27, 2010)

Dass said:


> Let me use the survey here to prove we're not.
> 
> 84.7% of us voted 5 or lower on the 1st party importance of sex, 53.5% 3 or lower, and 24.2% voted 1.
> 68.4% of us voted 6 or higher on perceived importance of sex to others, 54.6% 7 or higher.
> ...



Or that's flawed...


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Dass said:


> Let me use the survey here to prove we're not.
> 
> 84.7% of us voted 5 or lower on the 1st party importance of sex, 53.5% 3 or lower, and 24.2% voted 1.
> 68.4% of us voted 6 or higher on perceived importance of sex to others, 54.6% 7 or higher.
> ...



*applause*


----------



## Dass (Feb 27, 2010)

Harmony said:


> Or that's flawed...





			
				The header of the page said:
			
		

> with a margin of error +/- 1.05%



Unlikely.


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes because a survey is never flawed...especially one done to a group of people that vary heavily, the grunt of which are online solely, want to not make their "fandom" look like a pile of pervs, and have total anonymity. Yeah, that's totally accurate....

The furry population isn't any different than the rest of the human race, and we're all a bunch of pervs so that's easily a lie.


----------



## Dass (Feb 27, 2010)

Harmony said:


> Yes because a survey is never flawed...especially one done to a group of people that vary heavily, the grunt of which are online solely, want to not make their "fandom" look like a pile of pervs, and have total anonymity. Yeah, that's totally accurate....
> 
> The furry population isn't any different than the rest of the human race, and we're all a bunch of pervs so that's easily a lie.



In which case we're still no more insane than normal.

And still less insane than the animÃ© fandom.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Dass said:


> And still less insane than the animÃ© fandom.


 hey! the otakus arent crazy!  we are just a lil weird!


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> hey! the otakus arent crazy!  we are just a lil weird!



otakus?
asian word for anime fan i presume?


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> otakus?
> asian word for anime fan i presume?


 baka furry..... yes it means anime fan.   it also applies to manga.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> baka furry..... yes it means anime fan.   it also applies to manga.



sweet.
gonna have to remember that one then! >:3


----------



## Lazydabear (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> otakus?
> asian word for anime fan i presume?


 
Refers to them as Nerd's.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Lazydabear said:


> Refers to them as Nerd's.



oh, k.
thnx for telling me.


----------



## Lazydabear (Feb 27, 2010)

SO you join the Furry Fandom to get laid?


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Lazydabear said:


> Refers to them as Nerd's.


 hey we might be nerds....but at least were fun nerds!    much better than the computer ones who live in the basement and play rpg games all day...


----------



## Lazydabear (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> hey we might be nerds....but at least were fun nerds!  much better than the computer ones who live in the basement and play rpg games all day...


 
True, but did you join the Furry Fandom to pick up chicks?


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Lazydabear said:


> SO you join the Furry Fandom to get laid?



me?
if so, then, no.



Usarise said:


> hey we might be nerds....but at least were fun nerds!    much better than the computer ones who live in the basement and play rpg games all day...



hey!
i like rpg's!
(but i don't live in a basement)


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Lazydabear said:


> True, but did you join the Furry Fandom to pick up chicks?


 uh no..... everyone i know either hates furries or thinks theyre weird >.> so it aint gunna get me laid....    i joined cuz i like to look at and draw anthro art ^-^


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i joined cuz i like to look at and draw anthro art ^-^



*high five and applause*


----------



## Lazydabear (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> uh no..... everyone i know either hates furries or thinks theyre weird >.> so it aint gunna get me laid.... i joined cuz i like to look at and draw anthro art ^-^


 

Aleast your honest.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Lazydabear said:


> Aleast your honest.


 yeah...but honesty wont get u too far in life -_-   funny thing is this though: only two of my friends know i like this kind of stuff and they cant say shit about it ^^ one is my GF who is addicted to anime.  and the other is another good friend who is a HUGE WoW nerd. XD


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> yeah...but honesty wont get u too far in life -_-   funny thing is this though: only two of my friends know i like this kind of stuff and they cant say shit about it ^^ one is my GF who is addicted to anime.  and the other is another good friend who is a HUGE WoW nerd. XD



i should meet some of your friends... :3


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> i should meet some of your friends... :3


 ok... but they WILL call u a furfag for a WHILE....


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ok... but they WILL call u a furfag for a WHILE....



lol, i've been called worse.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, i've been called worse.


 same....but for other reasons >.>


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> same....but for other reasons >.>



ditto


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> ditto


 is a pokemon. XD   its annoys me to no end when ppl say im a goth just because i wear black everyday and have a lot of jewelry. -_-


----------



## lowkey (Feb 27, 2010)

Lazydabear said:


> SO you join the Furry Fandom to get laid?



The only reason to do anything is to get laid.



Usarise said:


> uh no..... everyone i know either hates furries or thinks theyre weird >.> so it aint gunna get me laid....    i joined cuz i like to look at and draw anthro art ^-^



liar. you know your trying to get laid, you just won't admit it yet. 



Krasl said:


> lol, i've been called worse.



I just edited myself, because I think your virgin ears couldn't handle the insult.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> is a pokemon. XD   its annoys me to no end when ppl say im a goth just because i wear black everyday and have a lot of jewelry. -_-



lol, true.
wow, that sux.
i'm surprised i'm not called the emo kid in school.


----------



## lowkey (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> is a pokemon. XD   its annoys me to no end when ppl say im a goth just because i wear black everyday and have a lot of jewelry. -_-



your not goth, your a fag.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

lowkey said:


> your not goth, your a fag.


 i know im not.  it annoys me when ppl say i am because of the way i look -_-   and your a fag too so meh.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i know im not.  it annoys me when ppl say i am because of the way i look -_-   and your a fag too so meh.



you sound like you would look pretty cool.
besides, my favorite color is black.


----------



## lowkey (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i know im not.  it annoys me when ppl say i am because of the way i look -_-   and your a fag too so meh.



i know you are but what am I?


----------



## lowkey (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> you sound like you would look pretty cool.
> besides, my favorite color is black.



you guys need to get a room.

fucking yiffers.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> you sound like you would look pretty cool.
> besides, my favorite color is black.


 my favorite color is clear as a matter of fact.   and nah i wouldnt say i look cool. i think im just average :/



lowkey said:


> i know you are but what am I?


an _immature _fag now ^^



lowkey said:


> you guys need to get a room.
> 
> fucking yiffers.


err no.  aint gay and i dont really like yiff that much >.>


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

lowkey said:


> you guys need to get a room.
> 
> fucking yiffers.



ouch, someone woke up on the wrong side of the bed this morning.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Feb 27, 2010)

lowkey said:


> you guys need to get a room.
> 
> fucking yiffers.



Lets make out.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> ouch, someone woke up on the wrong side of the bed this morning.


 he doesnt sleep in a bed.  he sleeps under a rock in the woods.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 27, 2010)

no one answered my question T^T


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> he doesnt sleep in a bed.  he sleeps under a rock in the woods.



lol
*high five*


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> no one answered my question T^T


 oh sorry... what was the question again? im too lazy to look for it.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> no it's not. There's video pornos, comic pornos (which I don't read) then porn stories which I read off the internet (which I do read)
> 
> Why is there something wrong with me if I read it?



there isn't, it's just text.


----------



## lowkey (Feb 27, 2010)

Zaraphayx said:


> Lets make out.



o.K.
I like perverts.



Usarise said:


> he doesnt sleep in a bed.  he sleeps under a rock in the woods.



your right and I woke up on the wrong side of it too. 



AleutheWolf said:


> no one answered my question T^T



that's because nobody cares.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 27, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> no it's not. There's video pornos, comic pornos (which I don't read) then porn stories which I read off the internet (which I do read)
> 
> Why is there something wrong with me if I read it?


this one


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

oh that was the question!  
 why would you read the story?  seems kinda dumb to me >.>


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> this one



...i answered it...
T_T


----------



## lowkey (Feb 27, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> this one



we still don't care, but if you want ananswer that bad... your still a furvert wether you read it or look at it. chicks are more cerebral anyway. guys just need minor visual stimulation to get it going.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

lowkey said:


> we still don't care, but if you want ananswer that bad... your still a furvert wether you read it or look at it. chicks are more cerebral anyway. guys just need minor visual stimulation to get it going.



O_O


----------



## Aleu (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> ...i answered it...
> T_T



i didn't see but I was more asking Usarise because they're the one that claimed it.



lowkey said:


> we still don't care, but if you want ananswer that bad... your still a furvert wether you read it or look at it. chicks are more cerebral anyway. guys just need minor visual stimulation to get it going.



Shut the fuck up. If you don't give a shit then don't answer.



Usarise said:


> oh that was the question!
> why would you read the story?  seems kinda dumb to me >.>



maybe because mindless sex is retarded and doesn't get me off? It's like mindless gore. If there's no story behind it then it's stupid.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> i didn't see but I was more asking Usarise because they're the one that claimed it.



oh, alright.
my bad. ^_^


----------



## lowkey (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> O_O


your fucking funny.


why would you read the story? seems kinda dumb to me >.>

this comment proves my point.


----------



## lowkey (Feb 27, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> i didn't see but I was more asking Usarise because they're the one that claimed it.
> 
> 
> 
> Shut the fuck up. If you don't give a shit then don't answer.



I'm pissy this morning! leave me the fuck alone!
I'm only here because I don't have any friends IRL! so stop trying to ruin the tiny life I might think I have!


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> i didn't see but I was more asking Usarise because they're the one that claimed it.
> 
> maybe because mindless sex is retarded and doesn't get me off? It's like mindless gore. If there's no story behind it then it's stupid.


 well i answered it so 
and why should you need story?  mindless gore and sex can be fun! ^^


----------



## Aleu (Feb 27, 2010)

lowkey said:


> *you're* fucking funny.
> 
> 
> why would you read the story? seems kinda dumb to me >.>
> ...



already answered.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> well i answered it so
> and why should you need story?  mindless gore and sex can be fun! ^^



everybody's different? I find mindless shit to be retarded. If there is no motive then why bother? It's like "HEY! I'm gonna fuck/kill you! LAWL!"

yaaawwwwn


----------



## Aleu (Feb 27, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> everybody's different? I find mindless shit to be retarded. If there is no motive then why bother? It's like "HEY! I'm gonna fuck/kill you! LAWL!"
> 
> yaaawwwwn





lowkey said:


> I'm pissy this morning! leave me the fuck alone!
> I'm only here because I don't have any friends IRL! so stop trying to ruin the tiny life I might think I have!



no. stop being a pissy fucktard and you might get some.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

lowkey said:


> your fucking funny.
> 
> 
> why would you read the story? seems kinda dumb to me >.>
> ...



um...
not that i would read it, just saying...



lowkey said:


> I'm pissy this morning! leave me the fuck alone!
> I'm only here because I don't have any friends IRL! so stop trying to ruin the tiny life I might think I have!



do you need a consolation?
if you do, then i'm always here.



Usarise said:


> mindless gore and sex can be fun! ^^



hellz yeah!


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

c-c-c-combo breaker!  you posted 3 times in a row lol
*edit* goddamnit kras.....


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> c-c-c-combo breaker!   you posted 3 times in a row lol



lol, i just missed out a little.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, i just missed out a little.


 this is why im against the ninja-pirate prolifieration treaty.   ninjas piss me off -_-


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> this is why im against the ninja-pirate prolifieration treaty.   ninjas piss me off -_-



lol, well, that's nice.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> c-c-c-combo breaker!  you posted 3 times in a row lol
> *edit* goddamnit kras.....


i know, i thought I hit 'edit' >.<


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> *edit* goddamnit kras.....





AleutheWolf said:


> i know, i thought I hit 'edit' >.<



lol, i win!


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, well, that's nice.


 yes it is   hmmm should probably get back on topic..... 
so..... who likes yiff and why?


----------



## Aleu (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> yes it is   hmmm should probably get back on topic.....
> so..... who likes yiff and why?



so what's the difference between yiff and sex?


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> yes it is   hmmm should probably get back on topic.....
> so..... who likes yiff and why?



me, cuz it's smexy! :3


----------



## SexyRedFoxxy (Feb 27, 2010)

Because ust like everyone knows, animals love sex and we're animals. So as furries, we're double sex freaks!!!


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ninjas piss me off -_-








*:V*


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

SexyRedFoxxy said:


> Because ust like everyone knows, animals love sex and we're animals. So as furries, we're double sex freaks!!!





CannonFodder said:


>



hellz yeah!


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 27, 2010)

But to seriously answer the question, who doesn't liek sex?


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> me, cuz it's smexy! :3


 


SexyRedFoxxy said:


> Because ust like everyone knows, animals love sex and we're animals. So as furries, we're double sex freaks!!!


furfags....



CannonFodder said:


> *:V*


lol XD



CannonFodder said:


> But to seriously answer the question, who doesn't liek sex?


 i dont think anyone DOESNT like it.... i just dont rly like animal sex -_-


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> furfags....



well, if you don't like it , then you can go furk furself! (jk)
thank you.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> well, if you don't like it , then you can go furk furself! (jk)
> thank you.


 lol maybe i will! XD
nah i would just prefer actuall ppl most of the time...


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i would just prefer actuall ppl most of the time...



Exactly!


----------



## lowkey (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> well, if you don't like it , then you can go furk furself! (jk)
> thank you.



wrong thread.furktard.

Yiffing is my life, up at the crack of dawn, free- basing  crack, and getting rubbed up with lube! I love YIFf yOF yif yof fap fap fap fap fap!

I think that puts us on topic.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 27, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> so what's the difference between yiff and sex?



-sigh-


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

lowkey said:


> wrong thread.furktard.
> 
> Yiffing is my life, up at the crack of dawn, free- basing crack, and getting rubbed up with lube! I love YIFf yOF yif yof fap fap fap fap fap!
> 
> I think that puts us on topic.


i thought you had no friends? who the furk are you yiffing with?  
....oh i know who.... those hookers probably charge you a lot extra though....


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i thought you had no friends? who the furk are you yiffing with?
> ....oh i know who.... those hookers probably charge you a lot extra though....



...they charge crack...
1 ounce a minute...


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> ...they charge crack...
> 1 ounce a minute...


 eh i dont know.... its probably more.... he probably has them in fursuits...


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> eh i dont know.... its probably more.... he probably has them in fursuits...



O_O
...now...
...i'm scared...


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> O_O
> ...now...
> ...i'm scared...


 same 0_0   but isnt that what yiff is?  anthros having sex or sex in a fursuit?   otherwise its just called sex ya know


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> same 0_0   but isnt that what yiff is?  anthros having sex or sex in a fursuit?   otherwise its just called sex ya know



yiff is also cybersex with anthros/furries/etc.
it can be with fur suits, but it is more known as cybersex.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> yiff is also cybersex with anthros/furries/etc.
> it can be with fur suits, but it is more known as cybersex.


well thats pretty furkin' stupid IMO..... 
the fur is gunna get crusty and cyber is retarded.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> well thats pretty furkin' stupid IMO.....



lol, i know.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> same 0_0   but isnt that what yiff is?  anthros having sex or sex in a fursuit?   otherwise its just called sex ya know



it's still sex :/


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> it's still sex :/


 w/e do what ye please cuz a furry is free! you are a furfag!


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> w/e do what ye please cuz a furry is free! you are a furfag!



*falls to knees*
YYYEEEEEEEEESSSSS!


----------



## lowkey (Feb 27, 2010)

you guys know too much about this, I think you do it too.
yes i pay the hookers in crack, and its a fifty rock per hour - they're cheap.
then I put them in unwashed yiffing  fur suits, that smell and have crusty stains, a proper sheathe, and tail hole. it is extra, but they're worth it. then they tie me up in leather straps an have at me. yiff is awesome.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

lowkey said:


> you guys know too much about this, I think you do it too.
> yes i pay the hookers in crack, and its a fifty rock per hour - they're cheap.
> then I put them in unwashed yiffing  fur suits, that smell and have crusty stains, a proper sheathe, and tail hole. it is extra, but they're worth it. then they tie me up in leather straps an have at me. yiff is awesome.



sounds like fun.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

lowkey said:


> you guys know too much about this, I think you do it too.
> yes i pay the hookers in crack, and its a fifty rock per hour - they're cheap.
> then I put them in unwashed yiffing fur suits, that smell and have crusty stains, a proper sheathe, and tail hole. it is extra, but they're worth it. then they tie me up in leather straps an have at me. yiff is awesome.


 you are WEIRD..... 0_0


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> you are WEIRD..... 0_0



ROFL


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> ROFL


i concurr old bean!
_â–ˆâ–ˆ_
(à² _à±ƒ)​


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i concurr old bean!
> _â–ˆâ–ˆ_
> (à² _à±ƒ)​



ROFL X 2


----------



## lowkey (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> you are WEIRD..... 0_0



you're jealous.

at least krasl knows a good time when he sees it- your a total furv, krasl.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

lowkey said:


> you're jealous.


 and you remind me of this:


----------



## Aleu (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> and you remind me of this:



pedofox?


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 27, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> no it's not. There's video pornos, comic pornos (which I don't read) then porn stories which I read off the internet (which I do read)
> 
> Why is there something wrong with me if I read it?


SAME
DAMN
THING

There is Video EROTICA
There is comic EROTICA
and then there is EROTICA STORIES

congrats, you didnt realize it


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 27, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> pedofox?


no I think that ShojoFox


----------



## Aleu (Feb 27, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> SAME
> DAMN
> THING
> 
> ...




yes it's erotica but different types.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> no I think that ShojoFox


 no hes the FurryFox.   pedo bear is to little girls and furry fox is to furvs


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

lowkey said:


> at least krasl knows a good time when he sees it- your a total furv, krasl.



why, thank you lowkey!


----------



## Willow (Feb 27, 2010)

It's funny


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 27, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> yes it's erotica but different types.


but the same thing as you can turn a Story Erotica into a comic erotica, I done it several times

grats, you still didnt realize it


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> no hes the FurryFox.   pedo bear is to little girls and furry fox is to furvs


no that changed a while back PedoBear now goes after cubs :V


----------



## Willow (Feb 27, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> pedofox?





Crysix Corps said:


> no I think that ShojoFox





Usarise said:


> no hes the FurryFox.   pedo bear is to little girls and furry fox is to furvs


You guys are tards XDD
That's Yiff Fox


----------



## Aleu (Feb 27, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> but the same thing as you can turn a Story Erotica into a comic erotica, I done it several times
> 
> grats, you still didnt realize it



I'd rather not read comic erotica but story erotica. Difference is no pictures. I'd rather use my imagination.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> You guys are tards XDD
> That's Yiff Fox



excuse me for not caring to visit every inch of the internet.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> You guys are tards XDD
> That's Yiff Fox


well excuuuusseeee meee princess!



AleutheWolf said:


> I'd rather not read comic erotica but story erotica. Difference is no pictures. I'd rather use my imagination.


 imagination is dead.  go get some pictures, a napkin, and oil.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> well excuuuusseeee meee princess!
> 
> 
> imagination is dead.  go get some pictures, a napkin, and oil.



pictures don't do it for me. It's just eh.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 27, 2010)

this thread is still going?
I think by now you should know why everyone tries to stay away from you ass penetrating idiots :V


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> You guys are tards XDD
> That's Yiff Fox



LOL



Usarise said:


> well excuuuusseeee meee princess!
> 
> 
> imagination is dead.  go get some pictures, a napkin, and oil.



YAY!
ZELDA REFERENCE!!!

YIFF TIME!!!


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 27, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I'd rather not read comic erotica but story erotica. Difference is no pictures. I'd rather use my imagination.


and your imagination creates a picture right :V


----------



## Aleu (Feb 27, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> and your imagination creates a picture right :V



no pictures already done for me durr.


----------



## Willow (Feb 27, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> excuse me for not caring to visit every inch of the internet.


Oh you really don't have to go far to learn who pedobear's friends are...


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 27, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> no pictures already done for me durr.


now thats BS
are you imagining the words in your head then?
also on that then remove that image as your avi :V


----------



## Aleu (Feb 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Oh you really don't have to go far to learn who pedobear's friends are...



i didn't really care to learn that much about pedobear either. I didn't know he had friends.



Crysix Corps said:


> now thats BS
> are you imagining the words in your head then?
> also on that then remove that image as your avi :V



the fuck does that have to do with porn?


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Oh you really don't have to go far to learn who pedobear's friends are...





AleutheWolf said:


> i didn't really care to learn that much about pedobear either. I didn't know he had friends.
> 
> 
> 
> the fuck does that have to do with porn?



ROFL


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 27, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> the fuck does that have to do with porn?


it was a red herring, you didnt answer me on the whole thing on Imagination
as Imagination short is Image
so again: ARE YOU IMAGINING THE WORDS :V


----------



## lowkey (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> ROFL


pedo is boring, kids have no clue what to do with those things.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 27, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> it was a red herring, you didnt answer me on the whole thing on Imagination
> as Imagination short is Image
> so again: ARE YOU IMAGINING THE WORDS :V



because I don't see what that has to do with anything. I imagine on my own. No drawings/recordings/whatever really turns me on. It's what I READ.


----------



## lowkey (Feb 27, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> because I don't see what that has to do with anything. I imagine on my own. No drawings/recordings/whatever really turns me on. It's what I READ.



thats because your a girl.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 27, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> because I don't see what that has to do with anything. I imagine on my own. No drawings/recordings/whatever really turns me on. It's what I READ.


then therefor you are also not getting anything from reading also, I would say right
as imagination still deal with Imagery.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 27, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> then therefor you are also not getting anything from reading also, I would say right
> as imagination still deal with Imagery.



there's a difference between what's pictured already on a page and me developing my own. That's what I'm saying. I want to read the story not see two people randomly fuck.



lowkey said:


> thats because your a girl.



so?


----------



## lowkey (Feb 27, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> there's a difference between what's pictured already on a page and me developing my own. That's what I'm saying. I want to read the story not see two people randomly fuck.



thats why romance novels are written for women. and porn mags, and vids are marketed towards men.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

lowkey said:


> thats why romance novels are written for women. and porn mags, and vids are marketed towards men.



+10 points


----------



## Willow (Feb 27, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> because I don't see what that has to do with anything. I imagine on my own. No drawings/recordings/whatever really turns me on. It's what I READ.


Agreed!
Images are only good for a jump start really...


----------



## Aleu (Feb 27, 2010)

lowkey said:


> thats why romance novels are written for women. and porn mags, and vids are marketed towards men.



b-but I can't find any male/male romance novels T^T


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 27, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> there's a difference between what's pictured already on a page and me developing my own. That's what I'm saying. I want to read the story not see two people randomly fuck.


You saying that there isnt any Adult comic that have a story I mean ACTUALLY have a story with Fucking on the side, but its fine for you to Imagine two people randomly fuck :V


----------



## Willow (Feb 27, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> b-but I can't find any male/male romance novels T^T


Well...there's yaoi, but that's manga...which are japanese comics...so I guess that wouldn't work...


----------



## Aleu (Feb 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Well...there's yaoi, but that's manga...which are japanese comics...so I guess that wouldn't work...


there's only one that i've read that was my bf's. It was ok. Japanese seem to do a lot better story-wise than Americans from what I can see.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 27, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> there's only one that i've read that was my bf's. It was ok. Japanese seem to do a lot better story-wise than Americans from what I can see.


Japanese are slowly beating us in everything


----------



## Aleu (Feb 27, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> Japanese are slowly beating us in everything



we don't beat them in height....or is that Chinese?


----------



## lowkey (Feb 27, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> Japanese are slowly beating us in everything



except in gas pedal manufacturing.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 27, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> we don't beat them in height....or is that Chinese?


I think Koreans are slowly catching up on us on that area


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 27, 2010)

lowkey said:


> except in gas pedal manufacturing.


Honda and Hyundai are ok


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> we don't beat them in height....or is that Chinese?





lowkey said:


> except in gas pedal manufacturing.



yes, it is japanese and true.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 27, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> I think Koreans are slowly catching up on us on that area



damn, do we still win in breast/penis size?


----------



## lowkey (Feb 27, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> Honda and Hyundai are ok




really the only cars worth a damn were the Pinto, and the Grimlin.
on topic.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 27, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> damn, do we still win in breast/penis size?


Italy already own that


----------



## lowkey (Feb 27, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> damn, do we still win in breast/penis size?



i don't know, but maybe we should start a mugshot thread to find out.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 27, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> Italy already own that



i meant compared to them. not really in general.


----------



## Willow (Feb 27, 2010)

lol...this thread is proving H&K's point XDD


----------



## Tommy (Feb 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> lol...this thread is proving H&K's point XDD



Exactly. xD


----------



## Leon (Feb 27, 2010)

The den needs to be cleansed with fire.


----------



## lowkey (Feb 27, 2010)

this thread is so off topic right now. this has got way to normal. I mean porn and romance novels and genitalia size are hardly perverted.

where is the dog fucking crack whore blowjob giving leather studded and tied up bondage fuckers at?

you guys are lame.


----------



## lowkey (Feb 27, 2010)

leon said:


> The den needs to be cleansed with fire.



you need to be cleansed with fire.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 27, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> i meant compared to them. not really in general.


no I'm saying Italy is beating the US :V


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 27, 2010)

lowkey said:


> this thread is so off topic right now. this has got way to normal. I mean porn and romance novels and genitalia size are hardly perverted.
> 
> where is the dog fucking crack whore blowjob giving leather studded and tied up bondage fuckers at?
> 
> you guys are lame.


 
but genitalia the size of a fucking car is way beyond fucking strange D:
Also someone rapped my eyes when I first played TF2 by spraying some herm with like 5 cocks and 8 tits in the door of the spawn area, I will never again to go that server...I might just get my friend to harass a few furries there cause they deserve it :V


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 27, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> but genitalia the size of a fucking car is way beyond fucking strange D:
> Also someone rapped my eyes when I first played TF2 by spraying some herm with like 5 cocks and 8 tits in the door of the spawn area, I will never again to go that server...I might just get my friend to harass a few furries there cause they deserve it :V


XD to which why some fur servers say "NO PORN SPRAYS, OR AT LEAST ONE SET OF BREAST AND ONE PENIS"


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 27, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> XD to which why some fur servers say "NO PORN SPRAYS, OR AT LEAST ONE SET OF BREAST AND ONE PENIS"



And they still do it :[


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 27, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> And they still do it :[


the admins dont do anything D=
and Furs on those servers bitch when you post fem art saying "WHERES THE PENIS!1!1!!!

they no like my folseh sprays


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 27, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> the admins dont do anything D=
> and Furs on those servers bitch when you post fem art saying "WHERES THE PENIS!1!1!!!
> 
> they no like my folseh sprays



Lol that made my day...I think this might be one of the few reasons he left the fandom though and he really dislikes most furs now too, he's been doing an awesome time trolling them on FA though he needs to work on the ones in youtube that whine all the time :3


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 27, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> Lol that made my day...I think this might be one of the few reasons he left the fandom though and he really dislikes most furs now too, he's been doing an awesome time trolling them on FA though he needs to work on the ones in youtube that whine all the time :3


I enjoy just running around spraying my tag
furs would then spray over mines cause there is no cawk in the spray


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 27, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> I enjoy just running around spraying my tag
> furs would then spray over mines cause there is no cawk in the spray



I must do that but for now I love my huey freeman with powerglove spray, its just bad ass


----------



## lowkey (Feb 27, 2010)

this thread needs more cat cock.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 27, 2010)

lowkey said:


> this thread needs more cat cock.


...in a blender :V


----------



## lowkey (Feb 27, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> ...in a blender :V



on frappe.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 27, 2010)

lowkey said:


> on frappe.


Well you can drink it but you can always volunteer yours, furries find that really sexy :V


----------



## lowkey (Feb 27, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> Well you can drink it but you can always volunteer yours, furries find that really sexy :V



" hey baby, you wanna a drink of my cat cock smoothie!"

that's so hot.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

lowkey said:


> " hey baby, you wanna a drink of my cat cock smoothie!"
> 
> that's so hot.


 sry im full.  who else wants it?


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

lowkey said:


> this thread needs more cat cock.





lowkey said:


> on frappe.



seconds...



Usarise said:


> sry im full.  who else wants it?



MEEEEE!!!


----------



## lowkey (Feb 27, 2010)

furcking furverts.
wrong thread, i know.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

lowkey said:


> furcking furverts.
> wrong thread, i know.


 w/e all the threads are off topic so who cares?
and yeah you all REALLY are perverts.....


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> w/e all the threads are off topic so who cares?
> and yeah you all REALLY are perverts.....



this! OMG THIS!!!


----------



## lowkey (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm using the cat cock shake as fap lube.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

lowkey said:


> I'm using the cat cock shake as fap lube.



:3
*naughty thoughts*


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> :3
> *naughty thoughts*


BAD DOG! *hits with newspaper*
 go think good thoughts!


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> BAD DOG! *hits with newspaper*
> go think good thoughts!



*whimpers and crawls in corner*
...dick...


----------



## Tommy (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> BAD DOG! *hits with newspaper*
> go think good thoughts!



Good thoughts aren't as fun to think though...


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 27, 2010)

oooo this thread is turning all DIRTY.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> *whimpers and crawls in corner*
> ...dick...


 been called worse...
this is for all of you who are feeling like furverts:


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> been called worse...
> this is for all of you who are feeling like furverts:



um...
is this suppose to turn me on?


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> um...
> is this suppose to turn me on?


 with the way all of you are acting: YES


----------



## lowkey (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> been called worse...
> this is for all of you who are feeling like furverts:




LOL! why the fuck am I laughing to the point of tears right now?
that is seriously funny shit.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> with the way all of you are acting: YES



I'm not turned on by that, is something wrong with me?


----------



## lowkey (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> with the way all of you are acting: YES



I know, right! I totally want to lick it's butt.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

lowkey said:


> LOL! why the fuck am I laughing to the point of tears right now?
> that is seriously funny shit.


 


Tommy said:


> I'm not turned on by that, is something wrong with me?


 
im gunna be brutally honest: that is what most ppl around where i am think a furry is.  they think u all like to fuck animals.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 27, 2010)

OOO hot baby cat. 


(WTF)


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> with the way all of you are acting: YES



how about, noooooooooooooooooooo!



lowkey said:


> I know, right! I totally want to lick it's butt.



ROFL



Usarise said:


> im gunna be brutally honest: that is what most ppl around where i am think a furry is.  they think u all like to fuck animals.



lol, that's sad...


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

lowkey said:


> I know, right! I totally want to lick it's butt.


 


Moonfall The Fox said:


> OOO hot baby cat.
> 
> 
> (WTF)


internet = fail



Krasl said:


> lol, that's sad...


 yeah well thats kinda the rep u guys get from everywhere on the internet...


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 27, 2010)

Internet=LOL.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> yeah well thats kinda the rep u guys get from everywhere on the internet...



this = GAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowkey (Feb 27, 2010)

Internet=WTF

and who the fuck wants to fuck an animal? who started that idea? I mean, I love my cat, but I don't _luv_ my cat. I mean, I won't push it away if it starts licking my junk, or anything, but I wouldn't like, go after it.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> this = GAY!!!!!!!!


 yeah theres another thing most ppl think you all are 0_o  
(i dont believe ALL these things.... but u guys dont help much...)


----------



## Tommy (Feb 27, 2010)

Internet=porn


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> yeah theres another thing most ppl think you all are 0_o
> (i dont believe ALL these things.... but u guys dont help much...)



that sux...



Tommy said:


> Internet=porn



TRUE!!!!


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Internet=porn


 that should be one of the comandments!


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> that should be one of the comandments!



...blasphemy...


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> ...blasphemy...


 being on this website or even the internet in general is blasphemy. deal with it.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> being on this website or even the internet in general is blasphemy. deal with it.



touche'
you get a cookie!


----------



## Tommy (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> touche'
> you get a cookie!



Can I have a cookie?


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Can I have a cookie?


 no my cookie! *om nom nom nom nom*


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Can I have a cookie?



of course!
*gives you a cookie*


----------



## lowkey (Feb 27, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Can I have a cookie?



no. stop fishing for friends.



on another note, I think this is so sexy, it really gets me goin'!


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 27, 2010)

*tackles* COOOOOOOKIES!


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

lowkey id bet this gets you horny too:


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 27, 2010)

CREEPY.


----------



## lowkey (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> lowkey id bet this gets you horny too:



that just makes me hungry.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

lowkey said:


> that just makes me hungry.


 sure it does..... but for what? >.>


----------



## lowkey (Feb 27, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> CREEPY.



I know, I hate kids, especially babies. it so creeps me out just being in the same room with them. I hate Christmas, because my nephews are there, and my mom makes me hold them for pictures. it's kind of like holding a sack of horse shit.

why am I even on this site with you people? I consider you kids too, I hate all of you. this place weirds me out! all of you freaks are perverts and have no life.
I mean who would even think of putting a picture of a baby on a furvert thread. thats fucking lost marbles, dude!


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

lowkey said:


> I know, I hate kids, especially babies. it so creeps me out just being in the same room with them. I hate Christmas, because my nephews are there, and my mom makes me hold them for pictures. it's kind of like holding a sack of horse shit.
> 
> why am I even on this site with you people? I consider you kids too, I hate all of you. this place weirds me out! all of you freaks are perverts and have no life.
> I mean who would even think of putting a picture of a baby on a furvert thread. thats fucking lost marbles, dude!


 0_0 im 15 dude.   you all freak me out pretty fuckin bad but i deal with it.


----------



## lowkey (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> 0_0 im 15 dude.   you all freak me out pretty fuckin bad but i deal with it.




I'm  in therapy about it.

and why don't you go outside and play.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> lowkey id bet this gets you horny too:
> 
> *censored baby picture*



i think i just threw up a little...



Usarise said:


> 0_0 im 15 dude.   you all freak me out pretty fuckin bad but i deal with it.



lol, that's the spirit!


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

lowkey said:


> I'm in therapy about it.
> 
> and why don't you go outside and play.


 because there is 3ft of snow outside and i was out there for 3hrs earlier with some friends?

and therapy is for crazy ppl 0_0


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 27, 2010)

I IS CRAZY.


----------



## Leon (Feb 27, 2010)

This place still needs a good amount of napalm.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> because there is 3ft of snow outside and i was out there for 3hrs earlier with some friends?
> 
> and therapy is for crazy ppl 0_0



lucky
lol



Moonfall The Fox said:


> I IS CRAZY.



BE CRAZY WIFF ME!



leon said:


> This place still needs a good amount of napalm.



lol


----------



## Tommy (Feb 27, 2010)

leon said:


> This place still needs a good amount of napalm.



This thread? Oh yeah.


----------



## lowkey (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lucky
> lol
> 
> 
> ...



you people are far from crazy. you are the lamest lot of furverts i have ever been in a thread with.

leon, napalm yourself.

and krasl, will you please remove the picture of the baby from post 433. thanks. I can't stand looking at it.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

lowkey said:


> you people are far from crazy. you are the lamest lot of furverts i have ever been in a thread with.
> 
> leon, napalm yourself.
> 
> and krasl, will you please remove the picture of the baby from post 433. thanks. I can't stand looking at it.



lol and there you go.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

lowkey said:


> you people are far from crazy. you are the lamest lot of furverts i have ever been in a thread with.
> 
> leon, napalm yourself.
> 
> and krasl, will you please remove the picture of the baby from post 433. thanks. I can't stand looking at it.


 lol lame? eh w/e

yay leon is burning! 

why should he? you LOVE the baby...


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> yay leon is burning!
> 
> why should he? you LOVE the baby...



ROFL


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> ROFL


 -COPTER


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> -COPTER



OMG JET!


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 27, 2010)

IT'S A BIRD IT'S A PLANE IT'S A GODDAMN ROFL-COPTER!


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> OMG JET!


ITS A BIRD! ITS A PLANE! ITS....
*edit* damn you moon..... god damn you...


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> IT'S A BIRD IT'S A PLANE IT'S A GODDAMN ROFL-COPTER!





Usarise said:


> ITS A BIRD! ITS A PLANE! ITS....
> *edit* damn you moon..... god damn you...



lol, here they go again
*gets popcorn*


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 27, 2010)

HAHAHAH.
I just got payback for being buttraped.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> HAHAHAH.
> I just got payback for being buttraped.



furk yeah!


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> HAHAHAH.
> I just got payback for being buttraped.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 27, 2010)

FEATHEREDRAEP! 'TIS WORSE THAN NORMAL RAPE!


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> FEATHEREDRAEP! 'TIS WORSE THAN NORMAL RAPE!



my rape is the best...


----------



## lowkey (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol and there you go.



thanks, krasl, you are no longer lame.



Usarise said:


> lol lame? eh w/e
> 
> yay leon is burning!
> 
> why should he? you LOVE the baby...



fuck the baby!

no wait!
errr. *facepaw*


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> my rape is the best...


 nope your rape fails.  owl buttsecks FTW


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

lowkey said:


> thanks, krasl, you are no longer lame.



awesome!



Usarise said:


> nope your rape fails.  owl buttsecks FTW



you shall die!


----------



## lowkey (Feb 27, 2010)

now you guys are doing it right!

owl buttsecks! thats owlriffic!

i'm so glad we moved to the next page, the baby at the top of 18 was making me sick.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> you shall die!


 you dare bring light into my lair? YOU MUST DIE!


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> you dare bring light into my lair? YOU MUST DIE!



*battle to the death*


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> *battle to the death*


 
*is upset u dint acknowledge the zelda ref.*  oh vell... TO ZE DEATH IT IST THEN! *fights*


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> *is upset u dint acknowledge the zelda ref.*  oh vell... TO ZE DEATH IT IST THEN! *fights*



*did not notice it was a zelda reference*
die bitch, DIE!!!!
*fights back*


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> *did not notice it was a zelda reference*
> die bitch, DIE!!!!
> *fights back*


 *wins* /fight pwn'd


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> *wins* /fight pwn'd



*gets up*
not done yet!
*slashes your back with claws*


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> *gets up*
> not done yet!
> *slashes your back with claws*


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


>



cheap, picky little wolf


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> cheap, picky little wolf


 twas a good fight.  *offers krasl a pawshake*


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> twas a good fight.  *offers krasl a pawshake*



*takes pawshake*
you win this round, but i will be back!


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> *takes pawshake*
> you win this round, but i will be back!


 ok! and ill be ready arnold!


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ok! and ill be ready arnold!



lol, was waiting for that one!


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, was waiting for that one!


 i love the internet


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i love the internet



me 2, it pwns!


----------



## Willow (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> yay leon is burning!


You can't kill Simba

*takes out both guns*

He ish mah kitteh frend


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> You can't kill Simba
> 
> *takes out both guns*
> 
> He ish mah kitteh frend



*hides behind rock*

he has pinky gunz!
no!


----------



## Willow (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> *hides behind rock*
> 
> he has pinky gunz!
> no!


Indeed I do


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> *hides behind rock*
> 
> he has pinky gunz!
> no!


 *picks up rock and takes it away to hide behind himself*


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> *picks up rock and takes it away to hide behind himself*



*hides behind rock with you*
screw you, i want this rock!!


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> *hides behind rock with you*
> screw you, i want this rock!!


 fine! now stay quiet! hes got a gun ya know!


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> fine! now stay quiet! hes got a gun ya know!



right!
oh wait, what amvi doing, i got a weapon!
*throws chicken bomb over rock*


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> right!
> oh wait, what amvi doing, i got a weapon!
> *throws chicken bomb over rock*


 aww what the hell.... *throws his grenades*


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> aww what the hell.... *throws his grenades*



lol, grenades pwn.


----------



## Willow (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> *hides behind rock with you*
> screw you, i want this rock!!


Lol..you guys act like I'm gonna take your souls or something XD


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Lol..you guys act like I'm gonna take your souls or something XD



1.) your sig is DEATH, the kid.
2.) YOU HAVE PINKY GUNZ!!!!


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, grenades pwn.


i know  ever thrown a real one? its fucking scary yet at the same time thrilling!



WillowWulf said:


> Lol..you guys act like I'm gonna take your souls or something XD


 are you? 0_0


----------



## Willow (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> 1.) your sig is DEATH, the kid.
> 2.) YOU HAVE PINKY GUNZ!!!!


ROFL


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i know  ever thrown a real one? its fucking scary yet at the same time thrilling!



nope, only weapon i've ever picked up was a sword.


----------



## Willow (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> nope, only weapon i've ever picked up was a sword.


Lol...I combined Kid and Soul...
I carry two guns and a scythe


----------



## Melkor (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> nope, only weapon i've ever picked up was a sword.



Are chicken bombs not classified as weapons?


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> nope, only weapon i've ever picked up was a sword.


 thats cool too 
ive only fired a few guns, thrown a grenade, and i do have a sword collection.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Melkor said:


> Are chicken bombs not classified as weapons?



lol, yes, just thought he was talking about real life.



Usarise said:


> thats cool too
> ive only fired a few guns, thrown a grenade, and i do have a sword collection.



lol, cool.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, cool.


 yeah i know  first weapon ive ever shot was a Remmington 870.  very nice 12gauge.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 27, 2010)

What the hell happened to this thread.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What the hell happened to this thread.



...I have no idea.


----------



## Melkor (Feb 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What the hell happened to this thread.



I would tell you, but I'm afraid i would have to kill you.. It's a matter of national security


----------



## Mentova (Feb 27, 2010)

God damnit furries.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> yeah i know  first weapon ive ever shot was a Remmington 870.  very nice 12gauge.



lol, shotgun, eh?
by far one of the best fps gunz to use!



Melkor said:


> I would tell you, but I'm afraid i would have to kill you.. It's a matter of national security



lol, wish i knew what that quote was from.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What the hell happened to this thread.


it got fun  welcome to the party H&K!



Heckler & Koch said:


> God damnit furries.


 your one too 0_0


----------



## Mentova (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> it got fun  welcome to the party H&K!
> 
> 
> your one too 0_0


You mean YOU'RE good sir.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You mean YOU'RE good sir.


 lol dude your waaaaaaayyyyyy more furry then me.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> lol dude your waaaaaaayyyyyy more furry then me.



O_O

how is it possible?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> lol dude your waaaaaaayyyyyy more furry then me.


How so?


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> O_O
> 
> how is it possible?


 


Heckler & Koch said:


> How so?


 because i dont yiff, own a fursuit, or go around wearing a tail. (i wont say anything about ears but thats because im an anime freak)


----------



## Mentova (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> because i dont yiff, own a fursuit, or go around wearing a tail. (i wont say anything about ears but thats because im an anime freak)


I too don't yiff, own a fursuit, or wear a tail. I also do not intead to do the above and I don't own ears either.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I do yiff, but don't own a fursuit, or wear a tail. I also do not intead to do the above and I don't own ears either.



fx'd


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I too don't yiff, own a fursuit, or wear a tail. I also do not intead to do the above and I don't own ears either.


lol of course you dont.... i dont suppose you have over 2.5k posts on a furry forum because your not a furry?



Krasl said:


> fx'd


 lol


----------



## Tommy (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> fx'd


Good fix.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> lol of course you dont.... i dont suppose you have over 2.5k posts on a furry forum because your not a furry?
> 
> 
> lol


I never said I wasn't a furfag



Krasl said:


> fx'd



It's true I don't actually RP yiff, I think it's stupid. Trolling people with it however...


----------



## Willow (Feb 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I never said I wasn't a furfag
> 
> 
> 
> It's true I don't actually RP yiff, I think it's stupid. Trolling people with it however...


I don't really RP either...


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I never said I wasn't a furfag
> 
> 
> 
> It's true I don't actually RP yiff, I think it's stupid. Trolling people with it however...


....*sigh* so your a furfag but not a furry? your not even making sense now.

lol i did something similar to that to moon earlier today... just ask krasl
*edit* i dont RP as a furry... thats weird. i DO however RP when i play D&D if any1 plays..... LARPing FTW


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ....*sigh* so your a furfag but not a furry? your not even making sense now.
> 
> lol i did something similar to that to moon earlier today... just ask krasl
> *edit* i dont RP as a furry... thats weird. i DO however RP when i play D&D if any1 plays..... LARPing FTW



O_O
D&D you say?
very popular appearently


----------



## Mentova (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> lol of course you dont.... i dont suppose you have over 2.5k posts on a furry forum because your not a furry?
> 
> 
> lol





Usarise said:


> ....*sigh* so your a furfag but not a furry? your not even making sense now.
> 
> lol i did something similar to that to moon earlier today... just ask krasl
> *edit* i dont RP as a furry... thats weird. i DO however RP when i play D&D if any1 plays..... LARPing FTW


I've played DnD before but DnD RPing is different than internet RPing.

And yes, I am a furry. No, I am not the typical weird furry.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> O_O
> D&D you say?
> very popular appearently


very  although me and my friends use some custom rules its stll basically the same game. Lv 27 Drow Necromancer FTW



Heckler & Koch said:


> I've played DnD before but DnD RPing is different than internet RPing.
> 
> And yes, I am a furry. No, I am not the typical weird furry.


 oh ok then 
then what kind of fur are you?  im not much of one myself....i just like the art and being an asshole on the internet


----------



## Mentova (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> very  although me and my friends use some custom rules its stll basically the same game. Lv 27 Drow Necromancer FTW
> 
> 
> oh ok then
> then what kind of fur are you?  im not much of one myself....i just like the art and being an asshole on the internet



I think anthro animals are awesome and I like the few cool furries that exist.


----------



## lowkey (Feb 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> And yes, I am a furry. No, I am not the typical weird furry.



cheers, mate. this.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I think anthro animals are awesome and I like the few cool furries that exist.


 well then you and i are alike.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> well then you and i are alike.



Really!?
O_O


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> Really!?
> O_O


 yeah.... if ya didnt notice i dont do the whole gay "yiff with anything" thing... and i dont think im rly and animal... i like being human


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 27, 2010)

Strong denial is strong o-o


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Strong denial is strong o-o


 me? 0.o  ok then i like denial. (^-^)


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> yeah.... if ya didnt notice i dont do the whole gay "yiff with anything" thing... and i dont think im rly and animal... i like being human



hm, alright then...
i don't think i'm an animal either...


----------



## Lazydabear (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> me? 0.o ok then i like denial. (^-^)


 
A lot of people do because they don't want to be Trolled or targeted by ED.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> hm, alright then...
> i don't think i'm an animal either...


 sure..... XD



Lazydabear said:


> A lot of people do because they don't want to be Trolled or targeted by ED.


 ED?  who r they?


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> sure..... XD



>:[
hey, i'm not otherkin!


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Feb 27, 2010)

= O <========3


----------



## Mentova (Feb 27, 2010)

Lazydabear said:


> A lot of people do because they don't want to be Trolled or targeted by ED.


I wish ED would make an article about me. Then my awesomeness could be documented.


----------



## BlackDragonAlpha (Feb 27, 2010)

I know how that feels. I'm a semi-furry because I draw anthromorphic characters. When i see furries doing some bizzare things, I feel so ashamed to be next to them.

Especially, when fursuits yiff. Ah! My eyes! D:


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I wish ED would make an article about me. Then my awesomeness could be documented.


who is ED? and i wanna be remembered as awesome too!



BlackDragonAlpha said:


> I know how that feels. I'm a semi-furry because I draw anthromorphic characters. When i see furries doing some bizzare things, I feel so ashamed to be next to them.
> 
> Especially, when fursuits yiff. Ah! My eyes! D:


 i know  but hey lets not let the retard be our spokespeople!  ...just try to turn away with the fursuit yiff.   i dont plan on getting anywhere near that to try and stop it... you can try if ya want though...


----------



## Mentova (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> who is ED? and i wanna be remembered as awesome too!
> 
> 
> i know  but hey lets not let the retard be our spokespeople!  ...just try to turn away with the fursuit yiff.   i dont plan on getting anywhere near that to try and stop it... you can try if ya want though...


encyclopedia dramatica.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Feb 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> encyclopedia dramatica.


You know if people stopped reading that shit nobody would care about it.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> encyclopedia dramatica.


ohhhhhhh ok. got it!  i loved their article on 4chan XD  



Foxy_Boy said:


> You know if people stopped reading that shit nobody would care about it.


 but that wouldnt be fun now would it?


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 27, 2010)

Did anyone here laugh when reading the Encyclopedia Dramatica? I certainly did o-o Laughing at yourself is the best!


----------



## Mentova (Feb 27, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> You know if people stopped reading that shit nobody would care about it.


ED is hilarious and not meant to be taken seriously.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> ED is hilarious and not meant to be taken seriously.


 so true..... hey h&k i never got what your WoW char's name was... what is it?


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> ED is hilarious and not meant to be taken seriously.


 Yeah.

The only thing I was annoyed at was when I read that all asians had small penises. My penis is perfectly fine, thank you D:<


----------



## Mentova (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> so true..... hey h&k i never got what your WoW char's name was... what is it?


I'm not posting it here so I'll PM it to you.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm not posting it here so I'll PM it to you.


 k thx.  lol u afraid your gunna get hacked or a bunch of people will spam u if u do?


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Feb 27, 2010)

Haha you play WOW


----------



## lowkey (Feb 27, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Haha you play WOW




crazy, and perverted!


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Haha you play WOW


 WoW is awesome so STFU k?


----------



## Hir (Feb 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Seriously. Sometimes it makes me feel bad to associate with most of you...


Oh get over it.


Usarise said:


> WoW is awesome so STFU k?


No, no it's not.


----------



## lowkey (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> WoW is awesome so STFU k?




atari 2600 is awesome. up yours.


----------



## Hir (Feb 27, 2010)

lowkey said:


> atari 2600 is awesome. up yours.


I'd rather play that than fucking WoW.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 27, 2010)

Whats wrong with WoW?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 27, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Oh get over it.
> 
> No, no it's not.


NOU


----------



## Hir (Feb 27, 2010)

It's not a game, it's an addiction, which bounds people to being zombies with no other purpose than to consume doritoes and takeaways.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> I'd rather play that than fucking WoW.


 .....-_-


lowkey said:


> atari 2600 is awesome. up yours.


 oh course it is....


Dragon-Shark said:


> Whats wrong with WoW?


absolutely  nothing!


----------



## Mentova (Feb 27, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> It's not a game, it's an addiction, which bounds people to being zombies with no other purpose than to consume doritoes and takeaways.


Oh boy, the 'MMOs are a drug!" argument.

Bullfuckingshit.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Feb 27, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> It's not a game, it's an addiction, which bounds people to being zombies with no other purpose than to consume doritoes and takeaways.


....yeah thats why I gave up games.......


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 27, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> It's not a game, it's an addiction, which bounds people to being zombies with no other purpose than to consume doritoes and takeaways.


How is this bad? I thought a bad game was suppose to drive you away, not make you addicted.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

So what do we all think of FPS? specifically Counter Strike?


----------



## Hir (Feb 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Oh boy, the 'MMOs are a drug!" argument.
> 
> Bullfuckingshit.


Never said MMOs, but I've never seen someone who plays WoW who doesn't play it as if it's a second life.


Dragon-Shark said:


> How is this bad? I thought a bad game was suppose to drive you away, not make you addicted.


But it should at least give you a shred of self control without you having to be on it 24/7.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 27, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> But it should at least give you a shred of self control without you having to be on it 24/7.


 I've played it and I'm not drooling from my mouth. Its the personality of the person, not the game... A great game can get you hooked, but you're the one whose going to get addicted


----------



## Mentova (Feb 27, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Never said MMOs, but I've never seen someone who plays WoW who doesn't play it as if it's a second life.
> 
> But it should at least give you a shred of self control without you having to be on it 24/7.


Actually I'm pretty sure most people do play it casually.

Also if WoW is a "drug" then how did I quit playing it for months? The only reason I came back to it was that I was bored and a new content patch came out that sounded interesting.

Of course I know you're just going to pull the "You're wrong because I'm right" shit and then quote the worst possible examples which are like, under 1% of the community, that's what every idiot who argues that does.


----------



## Hir (Feb 27, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> I've played it and I'm not drooling from my mouth. Its the personality of the person, not the game... A great game can get you hooked, but you're the one whose going to get addicted


Yeah, well, no one cares. You don't reflect the general crowd of WoW. Well fucking done, have a medal.


Heckler & Koch said:


> Actually I'm pretty sure most people do play it casually.
> 
> Also if WoW is a "drug" then how did I quit playing it for months? The only reason I came back to it was that I was bored and a new content patch came out that sounded interesting.
> 
> Of course I know you're just going to pull the "You're wrong because I'm right" shit and then quote the worst possible examples which are like, under 1% of the community, that's what every idiot who argues that does.


lol at you derailing your own thread trying to justify yourself to make you seem like a better person than everyone else.

also >implying drugs are impossible to quit


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 27, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Yeah, well, no one cares. You don't reflect the general crowd of WoW. Well fucking done, have a medal.


How do you know that most people are addicted to WoW? Wigger please!


----------



## Hir (Feb 27, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> How do you know that most people are addicted to WoW? Wigger please!


Because I've never met one that isn't. I've never spoke to someone who has spoke to one that isn't.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Because I've never met one that isn't.


 then you need to meet some more ppl. i just started up in wow again after 6 months.  my friends started to play again so i wanted to too...


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 27, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Because I've never met one that isn't.


 Thats your round of friends, not ours. False Consensus effect much?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 27, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Yeah, well, no one cares. You don't reflect the general crowd of WoW. Well fucking done, have a medal.
> 
> lol at you derailing your own thread trying to justify yourself to make you seem like a better person than everyone else.
> 
> also >implying drugs are impossible to quit


I don't give 2 fucks about derailing my own thread. And I have yet to meet anyone, online or IRL, who is "addicted" to WoW, and the people that are "addicted" are just idiots with no sense of responsibility. 

There is no "MMO addiction", just stupid people.

Now go back to being a fake goth kid, faggot.


----------



## Hir (Feb 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't give 2 fucks about derailing my own thread. And I have yet to meet anyone, online or IRL, who is "addicted" to WoW, and the people that are "addicted" are just idiots with no sense of responsibility.
> 
> There is no "MMO addiction", just stupid people.
> 
> Now go back to being a fake goth kid, faggot.


I've met lots of them. I've met people who have met lots of them. Maybe it's just a UK thing, or maybe you're just self justifying yourself.

Also, implying I'm a goth, lol.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 27, 2010)

WoW addicts = noobs x 10^26th power...


----------



## Tommy (Feb 27, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> WoW addicts = noobs x 10^26th power...



Horray for never playing WoW.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 27, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> I've met lots of them. I've met people who have met lots of them. Maybe it's just a UK thing, or maybe you're just self justifying yourself.
> 
> Also, implying I'm a goth, lol.


Yes obviously this entire argument is to JUSTIFY MYSELF!

Look kid, I'm not some creepy fat basement dweller who plays WoW 24/7. If that's the kinda people you want to associate yourself with (and based on what you said in this thread you do), then be my guest.

Also you're obviously one of those pseudo-goths, based on your sig and your old skunk avatar before you changed it.

Or maybe you're just one of those DARK! and ANGST! kids.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

so much hate in this thread!
Peace Love and the Grateful Dead everyone!


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 27, 2010)

Fuck peace and bring the violence! D:< RAWR


Honestly, I just realized how offtopic this has gotten lol.


----------



## lowkey (Feb 27, 2010)

this thread needs a circle jerk around a monkey butt fucking a cow in it.

I can't find the image, so I guess it hasn't been done before, (which I find hard to believe) so you'll have to use your imagination.


----------



## Hir (Feb 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes obviously this entire argument is to JUSTIFY MYSELF!


Yep.


Heckler & Koch said:


> Look kid, I'm not some creepy fat basement dweller who plays WoW 24/7. If that's the kinda people you want to associate yourself with (and based on what you said in this thread you do), then be my guest.


Surprisingly, most of them seem like normal-ish people.


Heckler & Koch said:


> Also you're obviously one of those pseudo-goths, based on your sig and your old skunk avatar before you changed it.
> 
> Or maybe you're just one of those DARK! and ANGST! kids.


look guys im offending someone by using old news and a signature am i cool yet

Also, I'm no pseudo-goth or Dark/Angst kids. I'm Noctus, pleased to meet you.

Now run along, go and derail some other threads. You're fantastic at it!


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 27, 2010)

How's the post count, Noctus?


----------



## lowkey (Feb 27, 2010)

maybe we could bring back cat cock too. who else here likes cat semen?


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

PEACE PEOPLE! STOP THE HATE!


----------



## Hir (Feb 27, 2010)

Teto said:


> How's the post count, Noctus?


If only it could end world hunger. C:

Usarise stfu no one cares etc.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 27, 2010)

Urarise, shut up.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 27, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Yep.
> 
> Surprisingly, most of them seem like normal-ish people.
> 
> ...


No, Angsty goth wanna-be kids are never cool. 

Now go jack off to some angsty dog cock, isn't that what the DARK ANGST-FILLED furries do?


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 27, 2010)

Angst... Reminds me of Potter Puppet Pals.... Hmmm...


Noctus has to be gothic, look at his reaction to peace! Angst is right.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No, Angsty goth wanna-be kids are never cool.
> 
> Now go jack off to some angsty dog cock, isn't that what the DARK ANGST-FILLED furries do?


He only likes Hecklet & Kock teehee


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> If only it could end world hunger. C:
> 
> Usarise stfu no one cares etc.


 


Teto said:


> Urarise, shut up.


 you guys aint much better  your just bashing a game that a lot of ppl like! and your just as off topic as me!


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> you guys aint much better  your just bashing a game that a lot of ppl like! and your just as off topic as me!


I don't think that matters anymore.



Dragon-Shark said:


> Angst... Reminds me of Potter Puppet Pals.... Hmmm...
> 
> 
> Noctus has to be gothic, look at his reaction to peace! Angst is right.


I've known Noctus for over a year and I can safely say that he is not the goth you envision. He sees the beauty in Gothic things; not it being omg black and evil awesome. 

The glow of the moon and the icy chill of the midnight wind.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Teto said:


> I don't think that matters anymore.
> 
> 
> I've known Noctus for over a year and I can safely say that he is not the goth you envision. He sees the beauty in Gothic things; not it being omg black and evil awesome.
> ...


 Such over used things but still true.  anyone want to try to get on topic again or is it a lost cause?


----------



## Hir (Feb 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No, Angsty goth wanna-be kids are never cool.
> 
> Now go jack off to some angsty dog cock, isn't that what the DARK ANGST-FILLED furries do?


Never said I was cool.

Also, I'm interested to know how much you actually know about me to make such stupid judgements.

Someone who labels the whole of furries as perverts and makes a thread about it is hardly someone I can count on for decent observations, since you're such a judgemental little faggot.

Go find a perfect fandom for you and stick to it, instead of making stupid threads in the heart of the fandom (btw The Den = death in forum form), and be happy and angsty there. :3


Usarise said:


> you guys aint much better  your just bashing a game that a lot of ppl like! and your just as off topic as me!


Yeah but we're not being stupid faggots about it.



Usarise said:


> Such over used things but still true. anyone want to try to get on topic again or is it a lost cause?



Well if you want to talk about why furries fap to dog cock, you're more than welcome to.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Such over used things but still true.  anyone want to try to get on topic again or is it a lost cause?


I'm sure the second we get it back on topic someone's going to derail it again about WoW or yiff.

Probably about yiff.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Yeah but we're not being stupid faggots about it.


no need to be rude about it -_-



Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm sure the second we get it back on topic someone's going to derail it again about WoW or yiff.
> 
> Probably about yiff.


 probably right -_-  this thread was a bad idea.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Probably about yiff.


Just another day in The Den.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 27, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Never said I was cool.
> 
> Also, I'm interested to know how much you actually know about me to make such stupid judgements.
> 
> ...


I know everything about you.


Everything.


Also I love how it's ok for you to make assumptions about me but GOD DAMNIT IF I DO THE SAME TO YOU I AM A JUDGMENTAL FAGGOT!


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 27, 2010)

Strong ignorance is strong...


Or would that be hypocritical? Whatever...


----------



## Hir (Feb 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I know everything about you.
> 
> 
> Everything.
> ...


Where did I make a judgement about you? I can't see it...


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Strong ignorance is strong...
> 
> 
> Or would that be hypocritical? Whatever...


 the word that solves any problem. Whatever.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 27, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Where did I make a judgement about you? I can't see it...


When you talked about how I JUST MADE THIS ARGUMENT TO JUSTIFY MY ADDICTION TO WoW!

I don't to justify anything about myself. I am perfectly OK with who I am.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I know everything about you.
> 
> 
> Everything.
> ...


I honestly thought you were straight.

I guess I was wrong about you.


----------



## lowkey (Feb 27, 2010)

Teto said:


> I don't think that matters anymore.
> 
> 
> I've known Noctus for over a year and I can safely say that he is not the goth you envision. He sees the beauty in Gothic things; not it being omg black and evil awesome.
> ...



fag.

So I was looking at my dog cawk picture collection, and I couldn't stop fapping to them- alllll day long fap fap fap fap fap , and then my roommate came in ij his old crusty fursuit, -he just did a trick, so there were fresh stains on it so we both got hot as well, and were yiffing and fapping for like an hour all over his wolf suit, and pictures of anthro porn and dog cawk everywhere!!!!!!


----------



## Hir (Feb 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> When you talked about how I JUST MADE THIS ARGUMENT TO JUSTIFY MY ADDICTION TO WoW!
> 
> I don't to justify anything about myself. I am perfectly OK with who I am.


I just brought that up as a possiblity of what the hell you were actually trying to achieve with your shitty post. I didn't make a judgement about your personality based on a signature.

Also, I never said you were addicted to WoW. You just took a general comment personally, like how FURFAGS do.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 27, 2010)

lowkey said:


> fag.


:3


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> When you talked about how I JUST MADE THIS ARGUMENT TO JUSTIFY MY ADDICTION TO WoW!
> 
> I don't to justify anything about myself. I am perfectly OK with who I am.


 no your not. and neither is noct.  If you have to argue that your right and that the other is some sort of [insert insult here] then you obviously arent satisfied with just being who you are.  you need someone to say that your right and they were wrong.  so both of you kindly stfu.


----------



## Hir (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise, nobody fucking cares about your opinion. You're a stupid little faggot. Get back to your "dark hole". Also, learn grammar. You're on a forum, not an instant messenger.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 27, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> I just brought that up as a possiblity of what the hell you were actually trying to achieve with your shitty post. I didn't make a judgement about your personality based on a signature.


But dude your sig is so DARK AND ANGST FILLED!

Look at that font and the way your fursona looks like he doesn't give a fuck!

SO EDGY AND ANGST FILLED AND COOL!


Can you teach me to be just like you?




Usarise said:


> no your not. and neither is noct. If you have to argue that your right and that the other is some sort of [insert insult here] then you obviously arent satisfied with just being who you are. you need someone to say that your right and they were wrong. so both of you kindly stfu.



How the hell does arguing like a retard on an internet forum say anything about how comfortable I am about myself?


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 27, 2010)

This argument is like Iran with nukes.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Can you teach me to be just like you?


1. Dress in black
2. Cut your wrists
3. Rinse
4. Repeat

Dragoon-Shark: Then it doesn't exist and never happened. You just divided by zero.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 27, 2010)

Teto said:


> 1. Dress in black
> 2. Cut your wrists
> 3. Rinse
> 4. Repeat
> ...


Well I already wear black 80's band shirts, does this mean I have to wear linkin park shirts now?


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Usarise, nobody fucking cares about your opinion. You're a stupid little faggot. Get back to your "dark hole". Also, learn grammar. You're on a forum, not an instant messenger.


oh durs mah grammar ofend u? o fukin wel!  your opinion means just as much as mine. they both mean shit.



Dragon-Shark said:


> This argument is like Iran with nukes.


 i know 0_0


----------



## Hir (Feb 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But dude your sig is so DARK AND ANGST FILLED!
> 
> Look at that font and the way your fursona looks like he doesn't give a fuck!
> 
> ...


Sure thing, pal.

1. Wear what you like, listen to what you like, and be what you like.*





*Results may vary.


Heckler & Koch said:


> does this mean I have to wear *linkin park* shirts now?



lol is this guy fucking serious


----------



## lowkey (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## Mentova (Feb 27, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Sure thing, pal.
> 
> 1. Wear what you like, listen to what you like, and be what you like.*
> 
> ...


Of course I am serious it's the god damned internet.


----------



## Hir (Feb 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Of course I am serious it's the god damned internet.


Wow me too. Man, internet is awesome.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> How the hell does arguing like a retard on an internet forum say anything about how comfortable I am about myself?


Ignore Urarise, he's special.



Heckler & Koch said:


> Well I already wear black 80's band shirts, does this mean I have to wear linkin park shirts now?


No, that's poser goth, not goth. Goths wear baggy black combat jeans with skulls and chains. They dye their hair black and wear it over their face, and not half of their face, like pussy emofags. They throw on black trench coats and listen to bands called Gorgoroth or something that sounds like some obscure pagan ritual or god of the undead for an unknown dead religion. They listen to songs of 20 minutes wherein people dressed like them play a guitar on the lowest note they can reach and shake their head over the guitar as the drummer thrashes and the singer screams into the labyrinth of their dark soul.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 27, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Wow me too. Man, internet is awesome.


Hell yeah brah! The internet is the best place evar.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## Hir (Feb 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Hell yeah brah! The internet is the best place evar.



Shut up faggot >:0


----------



## Mentova (Feb 27, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Shut up faggot >:0


DON'T CALL ME A FAGGOT, FAGGOT!


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 27, 2010)

vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv My sig is the universal truth!


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 27, 2010)

Heckler, Noctus, just kiss ffs the suspense is killing your viewers.


----------



## Hir (Feb 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> DON'T CALL ME A FAGGOT, FAGGOT!


OH YOU'D WANT ME TO BE A FAGGOT, YOU FUCKING FAGGOT!!!


----------



## Mentova (Feb 27, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> OH YOU'D WANT ME TO BE A FAGGOT, YOU FUCKING FAGGOT!!!


I DO AND I WOULD FUCK YOUR ASS ALL NIGHT LONG. I BET YOU'D LIKE THAT TOO.






FAGGOT.


----------



## Hir (Feb 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I DO AND I WOULD FUCK YOUR ASS ALL NIGHT LONG. I BET YOU'D LIKE THAT TOO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


obby~ :3c


----------



## lowkey (Feb 27, 2010)

finally were getting somewhere.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I DO AND I WOULD FUCK YOUR ASS ALL NIGHT LONG. I BET YOU'D LIKE THAT TOO.


now going in mah sig.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 27, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> obby~ :3c


oh murr i caem.


----------



## Hir (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise, I thought I told you to go away.


Heckler & Koch said:


> oh murr i caem.


need help cleaning up? :3c


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Usarise, I thought I told you to go away.


 no fuck u i r stayin. this is internet.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 27, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Usarise, I thought I told you to go away.
> 
> need help cleaning up? :3c


Yes I do. My semen is everywhere and could use someone to lick it up.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 27, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Shut up faggot >:0





Heckler & Koch said:


> DON'T CALL ME A FAGGOT, FAGGOT!





DarkNoctus said:


> OH YOU'D WANT ME TO BE A FAGGOT, YOU FUCKING FAGGOT!!!





Heckler & Koch said:


> FAGGOT.


Well this was enlightening.

Also, he was right. This is yiff now.


----------



## Hir (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> no fuck u i r stayin. this is internet.


Okay there's no way you're not purposely making your grammar worse.


Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes I do. My semen is everywhere and could use someone to lick it up.


WOW WHAT THE FUCK DO YOU TAKE ME FOR >:0





I'll only lick you though, not the floors |3


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 27, 2010)

This thread is bipolar


----------



## Mentova (Feb 27, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Okay there's no way you're not purposely making your grammar worse.
> 
> WOW WHAT THE FUCK DO YOU TAKE ME FOR >:0
> 
> ...



Good because it's all over my crotch and nipples.



Dragon-Shark said:


> This thread is bipolar



NOU


----------



## lowkey (Feb 27, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> This thread is bipolar



this thread is bi.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> This thread is bipolar


 yup. this is the brain of the thread:


----------



## Hir (Feb 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Good because it's all over my crotch and nipples.


That's more my style, faggot. <3


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 27, 2010)

No I think there is cum and naked anthros all over the brain.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> No I think there is cum and naked anthros all over the brain.


 eh close enough to a bipolar brain


----------



## Mentova (Feb 27, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> That's more my style, faggot. <3


And I like your style bby



Usarise said:


> yup. this is the brain of the thread:



I like your sig!


----------



## Hir (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise, how old are you?


Heckler & Koch said:


> And I like your style bby



ilu~


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Usarise, how old are you?


 15 and i know ur gunna make some kind of joke so make it funny.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 27, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Usarise, how old are you?
> 
> 
> ilu~


ilu2


----------

